# I tradimostri



## lunaiena (4 Ottobre 2013)

In quest'area sono ammesse solo 
le scemenze galattiche (mega) passate presenti e future :mrgreen:
prive di qualsiasi senso che vengono espresse liberamente e senza censura alcuna :sonarma anche no)

Un'area che a suo modo :mosking::moskingossa servire a far riflettere (ma anche no:mrgreen::mrgreen
In palio  ... si perchè c'è anche un palio :
Il premio "Cartonio e i folletti luminosi"
in alternativa a questo premio molto ambito :




niente...



Chi comincia ???
vabbè io:

propongo  Barbaparola con il post 
dove si logga con l'account di Harley Q...








Attenzione! 
Ribadisco che questo 3d è stato scritto /aperto con scopo puramente  satirico 
ogni tentata baruffa verrà immediatamente sottoposta a ibernazione.....


----------



## contepinceton (4 Ottobre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> In quest'area sono ammesse solo
> le scemenze galattiche (mega) passate presenti e future :mrgreen:
> prive di qualsiasi senso che vengono espresse liberamente e senza censura alcuna :sonarma anche no)
> 
> ...


:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:

Io invece sono morto quando ho letto farfalla che dice...

I fatti dimostrano questo...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (4 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
> 
> Io invece sono morto quando ho letto farfalla che dice...
> 
> I fatti dimostrano questo...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Buongiorno aaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhh.....TGF conte sai spiegare questo?  
Buona giornata a tutti...buoni e cattivelli....


----------



## Ultimo (4 Ottobre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> In quest'area sono ammesse solo
> le scemenze galattiche (mega) passate presenti e future :mrgreen:
> *prive di qualsiasi senso che vengono espresse liberamente e senza censura alcuna :sonarma anche no)*
> 
> ...


Non ho capito.  Comunque, mi appello al neretto( sperando di ricordarmi di nerettare dopo) scusate mi sono scordato cosa scrivere. A dopo.


----------



## Lui (4 Ottobre 2013)

io non c'ho capito un cazzo, nella norma.


----------



## free (4 Ottobre 2013)

ok, ho capito:

bel 3d


----------



## Lui (4 Ottobre 2013)

aahhh, rileggendo, mi pare come un copia/incolla rotfl del club. è così?


----------



## contepinceton (4 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Buongiorno aaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhh.....TGF conte sai spiegare questo?
> Buona giornata a tutti...buoni e cattivelli....


Vediamo se me lo ricordo bene...
Allora ci sta una che ha il marito che è vittima di una rumena. Caso A
Ma prima c'era uno qui un certo Barabba vedovo che ha una storia con una straniera giovanissima.

Argomentando la storia Farfalla se ne esce dicendo i fatti dimostrano questo...

E sono capottato no?

Quali fatti puoi dimostrare con dei post scritti in rete?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (4 Ottobre 2013)

non so in quale posizione ma il tred della donna tradita dalla pecora ci sta bene in classifica


----------



## Ultimo (4 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vediamo se me lo ricordo bene...
> Allora ci sta una che ha il marito che è vittima di una rumena. Caso A
> Ma prima c'era uno qui un certo Barabba vedovo che ha una storia con una straniera giovanissima.
> 
> ...



Io posso documentare, conosco la grammatica, sono colto, lineare, preciso, e cosa importante e di cui mi vanto, credo di aver trovato un amico. 

Lunè, tacci tua, me piace sto tredìì posso sparar cazzate..!


----------



## contepinceton (4 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Io posso documentare, conosco la grammatica, sono colto, lineare, preciso, e cosa importante e di cui mi vanto, credo di aver trovato un amico.
> 
> Lunè, tacci tua, me piace sto tredìì posso sparar cazzate..!


No qui devi postare il post più fuori che hai letto no?

Ma ti rendi conto di quella volta..?

Uno che entra dicendo sono il tale loggato con il nick di un altro...

Ah ciao Ultimo sono lunapiena loggata con il nick del conte...

Non mandare mp sconci al conte che poi posso leggerli pure io...

Sai io e il conte siamo coppia e ci diciamo tutto perchè siamo tornati al mare....:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Ultimo (4 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No qui devi postare il post più fuori che hai letto no?
> 
> Ma ti rendi conto di quella volta..?
> 
> ...



Mi ridai la password che l'ho scordata.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mi ridai la password che l'ho scordata.


La mia o quella del conte?
Quella del conte è: foraiteronidalveneto. No?
Facile e intuibile...


----------



## Anais (4 Ottobre 2013)

Oscuro che lascia post di "promemoria" a Bender.
Non condivido...però ammetto che mi fa ridere.


----------



## Ultimo (4 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> La mia o quella del conte?
> Quella del conte è: foraiteronidalveneto. No?
> Facile e intuibile...



La mia, ma l'ho ricordata: ionelvenetochounocheconoscoechestimoincredibilemavero.:rotfl:


----------



## Lui (4 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva il tuo segugio non ha un buon olfatto. ha perso le tue tracce.



le pa ro la CCe  si possono scrivere?


----------



## oscuro (4 Ottobre 2013)

*Si*



Anais ha detto:


> Oscuro che lascia post di "promemoria" a Bender.
> Non condivido...però ammetto che mi fa ridere.


A me non fanno ridere e li trovo condivisibili!:rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Ottobre 2013)

Il bull per coppie che si era proposto, avendo capitosingleeye che il forum era una copertura per scambisti.
Ma anche quell'MP ciclostilato ed inviato massivamente alle signore utenti:mrgreen:


----------



## lunaiena (4 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non ho capito.  Comunque, mi appello al neretto( sperando di ricordarmi di nerettare dopo) scusate mi sono scordato cosa scrivere. A dopo.



come spiegarmi meglio:


Vorrei proporre  per il premio Cartonio 
a Farfalla 

con il post new entry :


"Guarda che quando sei riebtrata io ti ho detto subito che eri la benvenuta visto che i toni erano cambiati
Quando ho evitato il confronto?
Questa volta non hai capito che scherzavo e hai risoosto alla cazzo
Poi hai ritrattato prontamente e c' chi ti ha creduto. Fine. É una cazzata non é successo nulla.
Io non ce l'ho proprio con nessuno. E se fra due min scrivi una cosa che condivido non ho il minimo problema a quotarti e darti ragione."



che mi ha fatto un sacco ridere....




_Attenzione! 
Ribadisco che questo 3d è stato scritto /aperto con scopo puramente  satirico 
ogni tentata baruffa verrà immediatamente sottoposta a ibernazione.....
_


----------



## lunaiena (4 Ottobre 2013)

non è una versione riveduta e corrette dei Terra terra...
ma uno spazio non per scrivere le proprie scemenze
ma quelle di altri ,O ALMENO CHE A NOI PAIONO SCEMENZE...
senza quel grande desiderio di confronto per andare a scavare 
inoltrandosi in discussioni non sense...

_Attenzione! 
Ribadisco che questo 3d è stato scritto /aperto con scopo puramente  satirico 
ogni tentata baruffa verrà immediatamente sottoposta a ibernazione....._


----------



## Nocciola (4 Ottobre 2013)

Con il cell non riesco a quotare ma mi fanno ridere tutti i post del conte in cui accusa di fare gruppi e lui fa ne più ne meno la stessa cosa


----------



## lunaiena (4 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Con il cell non riesco a quotare ma mi fanno ridere tutti i post del conte in cui accusa di fare gruppi e lui fa ne più ne meno la stessa cosa




alla luce dei fatti:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (4 Ottobre 2013)

_Attenzione! 
Ribadisco che questo 3d è stato scritto /aperto con scopo puramente satirico 
ogni tentata baruffa verrà immediatamente sottoposta a ibernazione....._


opcorn:


----------



## perplesso (4 Ottobre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> alla luce dei fatti:rotfl:


embè?   a me fanno sorridere le pulci che si fan venire la tosse per tentare di attirare la mia attenzione.

e di grazia,.come iberni i tentativi di flame in un 3d aperto appositamente per flammare gli altri?


----------



## lunaiena (4 Ottobre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> embè?   a me fanno sorridere le pulci che si fan venire la tosse per tentare di attirare la mia attenzione.
> 
> e di grazia,.come iberni i tentativi di flame in un 3d aperto appositamente per flammare gli altri?



Tranquillo non sei l'unico che non ha capito un acca ,per cui mettiti il cuore in pace



questa discussione non nasce per flammare 
se per qualsiasi ragione qualcuno si sente insultato non ha che da dirlo ...


----------



## Spider (4 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> io non c'ho capito un cazzo, nella norma.


vai con... l'EVO!!!!!


----------



## Lui (4 Ottobre 2013)

aaaaahhhhhhh.


----------



## Caciottina (4 Ottobre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> vai con... l'EVO!!!!!


ah eccoti.....bene a me ha fatto ridere quando spider ha detto che mi si puo cagare in faccia......


----------



## free (4 Ottobre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Tranquillo non sei l'unico che non ha capito un acca ,per cui mettiti il cuore in pace
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ma come intendi realizzare l'ibernazione, esattamente?


----------



## free (4 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ah eccoti.....bene a me ha fatto ridere quando spider ha detto che mi si puo cagare in faccia......



davvero ti ha detto così?:unhappy:


----------



## Caciottina (4 Ottobre 2013)

free ha detto:


> davvero ti ha detto così?:unhappy:


no non diretto a me, l ha detto a LUI mi sembra, quando ero misscacacia....


----------



## Simy (4 Ottobre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Tranquillo non sei l'unico che non ha capito un acca ,per cui mettiti il cuore in pace
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no no, abbaimo capito benissimo... mo che ce volemo fa cojonà è una cosa...ma proprio coglioni non siamo :mrgreen:


----------



## free (4 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> no non diretto a me, l ha detto a LUI mi sembra, quando ero misscacacia....



non ho mica capito
nemmeno tu mi sembri avere le idee chiarissime!:mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (4 Ottobre 2013)

free ha detto:


> non ho mica capito
> nemmeno tu mi sembri avere le idee chiarissime!:mrgreen:


non mi ricordo se stava rispondendo a LUi o oscuro pero disse cosi: che con me si poteva fare di tutto pure cagarmi in faccia....


----------



## perplesso (4 Ottobre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Tranquillo non sei l'unico che non ha capito un acca ,per cui mettiti il cuore in pace
> 
> 
> 
> ...


quindi tu 6 usa miscelare acido nitrico ed acido solforico e poi dire tranquilli tanto non scoppia?

interessante


----------



## Caciottina (4 Ottobre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> quindi tu 6 usa miscelare acido nitrico ed acido solforico e poi dire tranquilli tanto non scoppia?
> 
> interessante


dai questa affermazione non vale...non tutti sanno che i due acidi scoppiettano se uniti.....eh.....io per esempio non lo so....


----------



## perplesso (4 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> dai questa affermazione non vale...non tutti sanno che i due acidi scoppiettano se uniti.....eh.....io per esempio non lo so....


beh ora lo sai 

ma chi doveva sapere, sapeva anche prima


----------



## Caciottina (4 Ottobre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> beh ora lo sai
> 
> ma chi doveva sapere, sapeva anche prima


una nozione in piu


----------



## lunaiena (4 Ottobre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> no no, abbaimo capito benissimo... mo che ce volemo fa cojonà è una cosa...ma proprio coglioni non siamo :mrgreen:


Se ti va partecipa 
e se non ti va mica sei obbligata
chi ha capito sta partecipando pacificamente...


----------



## lunaiena (4 Ottobre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> quindi tu 6 usa miscelare acido nitrico ed acido solforico e poi dire tranquilli tanto non scoppia?
> 
> interessante


No
basta prenderlo con la dovuta ironia ...
cosa che mi sembra non ti manchi 
quindi perfavore
ti chiedo di non interpretare in modo
sbagliato 
il suddetto 3d


----------



## Lui (4 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> non mi ricordo se stava rispondendo a LUi o oscuro pero disse cosi: che con me si poteva fare di tutto pure cagarmi in faccia....


tesoro, io di porcate nella vita ne ho fatte a tinchitè, ma quella sopra mai. Farebbe schifo anche a me. 


p.s. ma non tanto p.s.: DATTI UNA REGOLATA.


----------



## perplesso (4 Ottobre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> No
> basta prenderlo con la dovuta ironia ...
> cosa che mi sembra non ti manchi
> quindi perfavore
> ...


il problema è ab origine.   tu puoi anche essere in stata in buona fede nell'aprire il 3d,ma per la stessa natura dell'argomento che hai proposto, non può che degenerare.

per questo ogni tentativo di ibernazione equivale al classico chiudere la stalla a buoi scappati


----------



## Caciottina (4 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> tesoro, io di porcate nella vita ne ho fatte a tinchitè, ma quella sopra mai. Farebbe schifo anche a me.
> 
> 
> p.s. ma non tanto p.s.: *DATTI UNA REGOLATA*.


cioe'? 

comuqnue non ho detto che lo volevi fare, ci mancherebbe....non credo ci sia qualcuno che lo fa davvero nella vita....spero....


----------



## Lui (4 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> cioe'?
> 
> comuqnue non ho detto che lo volevi fare, ci mancherebbe....non credo ci sia qualcuno che lo fa davvero nella vita....spero....


c'è chi lo fa e c'è anche chi gradisce, purtroppo. è uno schifo.


----------



## Lui (4 Ottobre 2013)

se ho ben capito: riporto qui un post di qualcuno che mi ha fatto ridere, che mi sembra una minchiata, dilla come vuoi, e la si commenta, e l'autore come un COGLIONAZZO fa finta di niente.

e tu pensi che non scoppi una guerra?  


mha.


----------



## Caciottina (4 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> c'è chi lo fa e c'è anche chi gradisce, purtroppo. è uno schifo.


se hai idee del genere non passo in lambretta ......


----------



## Lui (4 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> se hai idee del genere non passo in lambretta ......


scusa, ti ho appena detto che mi fa schifo: è vero, si vede che sei fuori da tanto.


----------



## Caciottina (4 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> scusa, ti ho appena detto che mi fa schifo: è vero, si vede che sei fuori da tanto.


fuori di testa o fuori dall italia? in entrambi i casi hai ragione....:singleeye:
e' solo che sono un po diversa....


----------



## lunaiena (4 Ottobre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> il problema è ab origine.   tu puoi anche essere in stata in buona fede nell'aprire il 3d,ma per la stessa natura dell'argomento che hai proposto, non può che degenerare.
> 
> per questo ogni tentativo di ibernazione equivale al classico chiudere la stalla a buoi scappati


L'argomento proposto a me piace 
e lo trovo interessante 
ed ho cercato di specificarne le regole 
al primo post ...
È un argomento di cazzeggio
e come tale deve essere preso ...
Il fatto che possa o non possa degenerare 
sta nel buon senso degli utenti pertecipanti...

Poi prendilo come vuoi
io da parte mia non intendo insultare 
e confido negli altri partecipanti...


----------



## lunaiena (4 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> se ho ben capito: riporto qui un post di qualcuno che mi ha fatto ridere, che mi sembra una minchiata, dilla come vuoi, e la si commenta, e l'autore come un COGLIONAZZO fa finta di niente.
> 
> e tu pensi che non scoppi una guerra?
> 
> ...



io voglio sperare di no
È un gioco e come tale va preso 
senza sentirsi parte lesa...


----------



## Lui (4 Ottobre 2013)

quindi tipo così! ahahahahah






lunapiena ha detto:


> *Attenzione!
> Ribadisco che questo 3d è stato scritto /aperto con scopo puramente satirico
> *


----------



## lunaiena (4 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> quindi tipo così! ahahahahah



Esatto:rotfl:

Ma perché è una scemenza?


----------



## Simy (4 Ottobre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Esatto:rotfl:
> 
> *Ma perché è una scemenza*?


*SI 

*


----------



## perplesso (4 Ottobre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Esatto:rotfl:
> 
> Ma perché è una scemenza?


sì...perchè o non sai cosa vuol dire satira o non vuoi dire perchè hai realmente aperto questo 3d


----------



## Simy (4 Ottobre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> sì...perchè o non sai cosa vuol dire satira o non vuoi dire perchè hai realmente aperto questo 3d



la seconda che hai detto fratellino


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Ottobre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> no no, abbaimo capito benissimo... mo che ce volemo fa cojonà è una cosa...ma proprio coglioni non siamo :mrgreen:





perplesso ha detto:


> quindi tu 6 usa miscelare acido nitrico ed acido solforico e poi dire tranquilli tanto non scoppia?
> 
> interessante


:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (4 Ottobre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> non è una versione riveduta e corrette dei Terra terra...
> ma uno spazio non per scrivere le proprie scemenze
> ma quelle di altri ,O ALMENO CHE A NOI PAIONO SCEMENZE...
> senza quel grande desiderio di confronto per andare a scavare
> ...



Scusassi signora lunetta..! allora ho capisciuto bene leggieuendoti inizialmente, perchè di scemo in questo forum modestia a parte ho letto soltanto me..! chi hai mai visto scrivere un commento su un nerettato e scordarsi di nerettarlo? Ma te lo dico io........! Ultimo..! Chi hai visto scrivere in cucina come si fa l'uovo alla coque? chi hai visto scrivere e scordare nel contesto aggettivi  e via discorrendo? ma sempre Ultimo...! A onor del merito se mi chiamassi oscuro...! dovreste leccarmi tutti il culo..! ma non mi chiamo oscuro quindi lecc..... ehm bye bye


----------



## lunaiena (4 Ottobre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> sì...perchè o non sai cosa vuol dire satira o non vuoi dire perchè hai realmente aperto questo 3d


Senti 
se tu parli di degenerazione e sei poi alla fine tu che la fai partire 
o vuoi farla partire 
per delle tue inutili supposizioni ...
Va bene non so cosa vuol dire satira ...
meno male che esiste gente che invece lo sa...
E chissà per quale losco motivo ho aperto questo 3d

Cioe fammi capire se non capisci quello che scrivo
perche sinceramente nel post di apertura pensavo di essermi spiegata 
bene ma evidentemente non è così ...

o te la sei presa male per qualche motivo in particolare 
perché proprio non ci arrivo...

Anche se non dovrei provo a dirti 
da cosa mi è balenato in mente questo 3d
 poi però basta perché cominci ad essere pesante 


hai presente Striscia ?
hai presente "i nuovi mostri"?
bene guardando striscia ieri sera al rientro a casa 
mi è venuto in mente questo titolo 
"i tradimostri"
e da li ho ripensato ad alcune cose che mi hanno fatto ridere...


Non ho una mente così contorta 
con doppi fini...
non sono così astuta e sottile 
ma poi pensala come vuoi...

io sono sempre in pace...
e mi spiace per chi non lo è 
vivo bene


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Ottobre 2013)

*boh*

sarà l'età ed il rincoglionimento che comporta... sarà che ho altro per la testa, sarà che proprio vengo da un'altro pianeta... ma io pensavo potesse essere un modo divertente per ricordare certe 'perle'.
Che ne so, Ballerino che mi accusa di essere una patita delle pattine,
Sgnaurizio che si districa tra le modelle che gli zompano addosso...

Invece no.
Bon, peccato.


----------



## Ultimo (4 Ottobre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Senti
> se tu parli di degenerazione e sei poi alla fine tu che la fai partire
> o vuoi farla partire
> per delle tue inutili supposizioni ...
> ...



Madò lunè manco si può nè scherzare, nè null'altro..! è vero che siamo in un forum dove a volte il morale fa tanti di quei salti che... ma minchia..! sei stata chiarissima...! e che cazzo..! raga ma se non scopate... fatevi una sega almeno o magari un ditalino se siete donne, e dopo starete meglio, poi se non va meglio esiste questo----> :sbatti:



Sto scherzandooooo non v'incazzateeeeeeee..! e se v'incazzateeeee..... cazzi vostri.! 

Ma perchè allunngo?


----------



## lunaiena (4 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Scusassi signora lunetta..! allora ho capisciuto bene leggieuendoti inizialmente, perchè di scemo in questo forum modestia a parte ho letto soltanto me..! chi hai mai visto scrivere un commento su un nerettato e scordarsi di nerettarlo? Ma te lo dico io........! Ultimo..! Chi hai visto scrivere in cucina come si fa l'uovo alla coque? chi hai visto scrivere e scordare nel contesto aggettivi  e via discorrendo? ma sempre Ultimo...! A onor del merito se mi chiamassi oscuro...! dovreste leccarmi tutti il culo..! ma non mi chiamo oscuro quindi lecc..... ehm bye bye



e su questo non ci piove 
che sei il re delle scemenze :mrgreen:
Oddio non che io mi senta molto al di sotto...

Peró ne leggo anche altre e mi fanno ridere...
mi capisci vero?:rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Ottobre 2013)

*Tradimostro*

A me piacevano tanto i racconti di quell'utente di nome Andy (se non ricordo male), precario all'università, al quale ne succedevano di cotte e di crude: tipo che si innamorava di sventolone stratosferiche che poi si rivelavano essere escort oppure la sua ex amante gli soffiava il posto come titolare del seminario annuale in facoltà


----------



## Ultimo (4 Ottobre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> e su questo non ci piove
> che sei il re delle scemenze :mrgreen:
> Oddio non che io mi senta molto al di sotto...
> 
> ...



auahhaahahahahahaha. :up:


Si però m'hai detto scemoooo..! ma anche Re..! ti sei salvata in calcio d'angolo..! :smile:


----------



## perplesso (4 Ottobre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sarà l'età ed il rincoglionimento che comporta... sarà che ho altro per la testa, sarà che proprio vengo da un'altro pianeta... ma io pensavo potesse essere un modo divertente per ricordare certe 'perle'.
> Che ne so, Ballerino che mi accusa di essere una patita delle pattine,
> Sgnaurizio che si districa tra le modelle che gli zompano addosso...
> 
> ...


gli è che s'è già visto che c'è gente che usa i 3ds in modo malevolo...quindi prima di ritrovarci in flames alluvionali, meglio prevenire.


----------



## sienne (4 Ottobre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> A me piacevano tanto i racconti di quell'utente di nome Andy (se non ricordo male), precario all'università, al quale ne succedevano di cotte e di crude: tipo che si innamorava di sventolone stratosferiche che poi si rivelavano essere escort oppure la sua ex amante gli soffiava il posto come titolare del seminario annuale in facoltà


Ciao

Si, Andy! ... me lo ero dimenticato.

è vero! si, mi piaceva leggerlo ... 

sienne


----------



## free (4 Ottobre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Si, Andy! ... me lo ero dimenticato.
> 
> ...



insomma...era un po' troppo per la violenza, tipo nei duetti con Daniele!


----------



## perplesso (4 Ottobre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Senti
> se tu parli di degenerazione e sei poi alla fine tu che la fai partire
> o vuoi farla partire
> per delle tue inutili supposizioni ...
> ...


tutto sto pippone per non dire semplicemente "scusate,non ho pensato che qualcuno potrebbe prendere fischi per fiaschi e invece di ridere pensando a qualche post involontariamente comico....lo usi per diffondere veleno contro qualcuno?"

viviamo tutti in pace e tutti ci teniamo a preservarla.....


----------



## sienne (4 Ottobre 2013)

free ha detto:


> insomma...era un po' troppo per la violenza, tipo nei duetti con Daniele!


Ciao

ultimamente, anzi, forse da ca. 8 mesi, leggo quasi tutto di un tread,
se lo seguo ... all'epoca no. andavo oltre, non mi soffermavo proprio 
su certe cose ... non ti saprei dire, è ben probabile ... 
beh, se lo dici tu, ci credo ... 

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (4 Ottobre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> tutto sto pippone per non dire semplicemente "scusate,non ho pensato che qualcuno potrebbe prendere fischi per fiaschi e invece di ridere pensando a qualche post involontariamente comico....lo usi per diffondere veleno contro qualcuno?"
> 
> viviamo tutti in pace e tutti ci teniamo a preservarla.....



Hai mai pensato che oltre andarlo a scrivere anche nella firma il post andava oltre?

Io che dovrei dire a Lui? gli dico compà!! m'hai scassato la minchia..! hai aperto un treddì per far ridere e alla mie spalle.

Ma io non gli dico questo, io sorrido, e le volte in cui non ne sono capace perchè ho i mie cazzi gli dico apertamente compà non è il momento. E potranno confermartelo Lui e oscuro questo, che da signori hanno capito e evitato in quel momento di continuare. Si son dovuto essere rude, ma anche in malo modo e senza nulla dietro ci siamo capiti eccome.


----------



## lunaiena (4 Ottobre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> tutto sto pippone per non dire semplicemente "scusate,non ho pensato che qualcuno potrebbe prendere fischi per fiaschi e invece di ridere pensando a qualche post involontariamente comico....lo usi per diffondere veleno contro qualcuno?"
> 
> viviamo tutti in pace e tutti ci teniamo a preservarla.....


ma scusate a chi?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Comunque mi fai ridere sei impagabile...


----------



## lunaiena (4 Ottobre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sarà l'età ed il rincoglionimento che comporta... sarà che ho altro per la testa, sarà che proprio vengo da un'altro pianeta... ma io pensavo potesse essere un modo divertente per ricordare certe 'perle'.
> Che ne so, Ballerino che mi accusa di essere una patita delle pattine,
> Sgnaurizio che si districa tra le modelle che gli zompano addosso...
> 
> ...


ma no dai nulla è perduto


----------



## perplesso (4 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Hai mai pensato che oltre andarlo a scrivere anche nella firma il post andava oltre?
> 
> Io che dovrei dire a Lui? gli dico compà!! m'hai scassato la minchia..! hai aperto un treddì per far ridere e alla mie spalle.
> 
> Ma io non gli dico questo, io sorrido, e le volte in cui non ne sono capace perchè ho i mie cazzi gli dico apertamente compà non è il momento. E potranno confermartelo Lui e oscuro questo, che da signori hanno capito e evitato in quel momento di continuare. Si son dovuto essere rude, ma anche in malo modo e senza nulla dietro ci siamo capiti eccome.


c'è chi scherza e a volte diventa pesante. e allora basta fare come hai fatto tu con Oscuro e Lui.

e c'è chi non sa scherzare e si approfitta delle situazioni per essere velenoso.
e allora bisogna ricordarsene......


----------



## Lui (4 Ottobre 2013)

secondo me è un DDD piacevole e farà molta strada. però adesso devo andare.


magari un'altra volta.


----------



## Flavia (4 Ottobre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sarà l'età ed il rincoglionimento che comporta... sarà che ho altro per la testa, sarà che proprio vengo da un'altro pianeta... ma io pensavo potesse essere un modo divertente per ricordare certe 'perle'.
> Che ne so, Ballerino che mi accusa di essere una patita delle pattine,
> Sgnaurizio che si districa tra le modelle che gli zompano addosso...
> 
> ...


Sgnau era fissato
con i numeri 38 e 40
che abbia fatto 
bell'ambo?
a me diede della cicciona
rosicona ed invidiosa
mi consigliò di magnà di meno
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (4 Ottobre 2013)

Fare gli scemi per non andare in guerra é un professione e c!è chi è maestro in questo.

Perplesso lascia perdere passi per visionario....


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Ottobre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> tutto sto pippone per non dire semplicemente "scusate,non ho pensato che qualcuno potrebbe prendere fischi per fiaschi e invece di ridere pensando a qualche post involontariamente comico....*lo usi per diffondere veleno contro qualcuno?"
> 
> *viviamo tutti in pace e tutti ci teniamo a preservarla.....


eh ma se qualcuno lo fa il problema è suo. E non c'è bisogno di un 3d apposta per farle, ste robe. A me hanno inveito contro dicendomene di ogni senza bisogno di pretesto alcuno, anzi.
Perchè la cosa più bella è attaccare qualcuno quando hai motivo per credere che sia in difficoltà, no?

Mi pare sia un rogo per le streghe, fare il processo alle intenzioni di Luna.


----------



## perplesso (4 Ottobre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh ma se qualcuno lo fa il problema è suo. E non c'è bisogno di un 3d apposta per farle, ste robe. A me hanno inveito contro dicendomene di ogni senza bisogno di pretesto alcuno, anzi.
> Perchè la cosa più bella è attaccare qualcuno quando hai motivo per credere che sia in difficoltà, no?
> 
> Mi pare sia un rogo per le streghe, fare il processo alle intenzioni di Luna.


più che altro si cerca di farle aprire gli occhi


----------



## lunaiena (4 Ottobre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> più che altro si cerca di farle aprire gli occhi



Ehi ragazxo 
non mi chiamo bender che tanto sfotti
dall'alto della tua benevolenza ...


Ma chi sei tu per decidere chi è cosa 
e dove ha gli occhi chiusi?
ma che vuoi ?
devo aprire gli occhi per vedere cosa ?
il mondo come lo vedi tu?
bene mi dispiace ma sto bene nel mio




smettila di portare tu veleno
dove non ce nè...


Piuttosto cosa è che ti ha infastidito 
qualcosavi sarà se qualcosa ha attirato la tua attenzione...

Quindi taglia corto ...


----------



## Fantastica (4 Ottobre 2013)

[@lunapiena

donna paziente, posta le tue memorie per il palio e non ti curar di loro! Io purtroppo sono troppo pivella per averne di succose, se no ti avrei già _aiutato_! ]


----------



## Ultimo (4 Ottobre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> *Io non sfotto Bender.   cerco di umiliarlo perchè è quello che desidera.
> *
> mi infastidisce che apri un 3d che sai per prima che potrebbe degenerare in flame alluvionali tanto da dover mettere l'avviso ai naviganti e poi fingi ingenuità affermando che no,non è possibile che succeda.
> 
> ...


:unhappy: Se posso un bel rosso, tanto a tanti non frega del rosso. Voi vedè dopo sta sparata che qualche rosso melo becco.

Per il resto no comment, d'altronde non serve.


----------



## perplesso (4 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :unhappy: Se posso un bel rosso, tanto a tanti non frega del rosso. Voi vedè dopo sta sparata che qualche rosso melo becco.
> 
> Per il resto no comment, d'altronde non serve.


no problema.

la verità non è sempre rosa.   e che Bender sia uno schiavo lo dimostrano le sue parole.   perchè dovrei trattarlo diversamente da come desidera?


----------



## Ultimo (4 Ottobre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> no problema.
> 
> la verità non è sempre rosa.   e che Bender sia uno schiavo lo dimostrano le sue parole.   perchè dovrei trattarlo diversamente da come desidera?


Cerco di spiegartelo ok? ma sono sicuro che non saprò farlo, però ci provo. Ti premetto intanto che ho letto poco bender, e l'ho letto poco perchè ho capito che non posso interagire con lui, è una persona talmente a se stante che capisco a priori di non poterlo capire, quindi inutile il mio tentativo.

Vabbè ma ti ho anche scritto quello che volevo spiegarti, cioè: ci sono personalità talmente diverse da noi che non riusciremo mai e poi mai nè a capire nè a percepire vista la totale differenza di pensieri.
ma non per questo perplesso mi sarei permesso comunque di scrivere una frase come la tua. alla quale non ho potuto dare un rosso.


----------



## free (4 Ottobre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sarà l'età ed il rincoglionimento che comporta... sarà che ho altro per la testa, sarà che proprio vengo da un'altro pianeta... ma io pensavo potesse essere un modo divertente per ricordare* certe 'perle'.*
> Che ne so, Ballerino che mi accusa di essere una patita delle pattine,
> Sgnaurizio che si districa tra le modelle che gli zompano addosso...
> 
> ...



anche secondo me, e tradimostri è carinissimo:mrgreen:

più che altro ci vorrebbe la pazienza di cercarle indietro nel tempo, chissà quante ce ne sono
in questo caso sarebbe carino nascondere il nick e indovinare chi potrebbe avere scritto il post!


----------



## Nocciola (4 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Cerco di spiegartelo ok? ma sono sicuro che non saprò farlo, però ci provo. Ti premetto intanto che ho letto poco bender, e l'ho letto poco perchè ho capito che non posso interagire con lui, è una persona talmente a se stante che capisco a priori di non poterlo capire, quindi inutile il mio tentativo.
> 
> Vabbè ma ti ho anche scritto quello che volevo spiegarti, cioè: ci sono personalità talmente diverse da noi che non riusciremo mai e poi mai nè a capire nè a percepire vista la totale differenza di pensieri.
> ma non per questo perplesso mi sarei permesso comunque di scrivere una frase come la tua. alla quale non ho potuto dare un rosso.


Quello che non ti é chiaro é che bender cerca proprio questo. Essere umiliato. Non é una cattiveria per lui. La cattiveria è dirgli poverino e coccolarlo. Nemmeno io comprendo queste personalità e non riesco ad interagire ma mi rendo conto che l'atteggiamento di perplesso e oscuro è esattamenfe quello che bender è venuto a cercare qui.


Questo se bender è vero. Se é un fake ci siamo solo fatti due risate.


----------



## perplesso (4 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Cerco di spiegartelo ok? ma sono sicuro che non saprò farlo, però ci provo. Ti premetto intanto che ho letto poco bender, e l'ho letto poco perchè ho capito che non posso interagire con lui, è una persona talmente a se stante che capisco a priori di non poterlo capire, quindi inutile il mio tentativo.
> 
> Vabbè ma ti ho anche scritto quello che volevo spiegarti, cioè: ci sono personalità talmente diverse da noi che non riusciremo mai e poi mai nè a capire nè a percepire vista la totale differenza di pensieri.
> ma non per questo perplesso mi sarei permesso comunque di scrivere una frase come la tua. alla quale non ho potuto dare un rosso.


per esperienze di vita mia, ho avuto modo di interagire con personalità come quella di Bender.

per questo mi sono permesso di scrivere quello che ho scritto.   per quanto non dubiti che possa sembrare irreale, esistono persone che trovano il loro appagamento nell'essere umiliati.

alcuni lo limitano ai giochi e travestimenti durante feste dedicate.  altri,confondono le proprie pulsioni con la vita ( o non ne sono ancora coscienti,come Bender) diventando ogni giorno schiavi.

il giorno in cui Bender troverà una donna che lo tratti come desidera,si libererà dalla tipa che ha in casa. non prima


----------



## perplesso (4 Ottobre 2013)

free ha detto:


> anche secondo me, e tradimostri è carinissimo:mrgreen:
> 
> più che altro ci vorrebbe la pazienza di cercarle indietro nel tempo, chissà quante ce ne sono
> in questo caso sarebbe carino nascondere il nick e indovinare chi potrebbe avere scritto il post!


diventerebbe un gioco diverso.....però si potrebbe anche fare.

eliminerebbe anche il rischio di degenerazioni


----------



## Sole (4 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No qui devi postare il post più fuori che hai letto no?
> 
> Ma ti rendi conto di quella volta..?
> 
> ...


C'è poco da scherzare.

Quella sera io stavo con un'ex utente del forum che aveva bevuto e stava a pezzi, ha pianto per ore. Aveva scritto una marea di stronzate che non dovevano essere lette da un altro utente, e mi è stato chiesto dal mio compagno di poter entrare col mio account per chiedere agli altri di disapprovare il post per cancellarlo.

Situazione ridicola in apparenza. Per me invece, si è trattato di toccare con mano la sofferenza e il disagio di una cara amica in un momento di difficoltá. Perciò, se accetto l'intervento di lunapiena che ha citato il post senza commenti (in fondo è giusto sdrammatizzare e la presa per il culo ci sta tutta  ), non accetto il tono da presa in giro nei confronti della mia coppia: non è nostra abitudine scambiare gli account, non l'abbiamo mai fatto, tranne in quel caso e solo per tutelare una persona che ci sta a cuore. E per evitare di farla stare peggio di come stava quella sera.
Mi scuso per la precisazione, va bene tutto. Ma non mi piace essere sbeffeggiata senza motivo.


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Ottobre 2013)

free ha detto:


> anche secondo me, e tradimostri è carinissimo:mrgreen:
> 
> più che altro ci vorrebbe la pazienza di cercarle indietro nel tempo, chissà quante ce ne sono
> in questo caso sarebbe carino nascondere il nick e indovinare chi potrebbe avere scritto il post!


Il gioco e' carino  se tutti qui dentro  si convincono che si scrive cazzate tutti e spesso convinti di scrivere delle grandiose idee ... Per fare sto gioco ci vuole dose enorme di autoironia e molta umiltà ... Io per certo scrivo diverse cazzate talvolta convinta di scriver cose azzeccate ... Poi rileggendoMI.:rotfl::rotfl:.. Chi è senza peccato scagli la prima pietra:mrgreen p.s siete autorizzate a usare il mio post come cazzata giornaliera ) ciaoooo:up:


----------



## Innominata (4 Ottobre 2013)

*Io cito quando Rabarbaro*

...scrisse che la fiducia era quando con gli occhi a palla guardavi l'attaccapanni e gli chiedevi per favore di farti la frangetta un po' piu' corta dell'altra volta. Un mostro si', ma di acume (vale lo stesso?), per evocare le circostanze assai frequenti in cui per questioni fondamentali scegli l'interlocutore giusto e gli chiedi pure di contribuire alla tua immagine e somiglianza


----------



## Nocciola (4 Ottobre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Il gioco e' carino  se tutti qui dentro  si convincono che si scrive cazzate tutti e spesso convinti di scrivere delle grandiose idee ... Per fare sto gioco ci vuole dose enorme di autoironia e molta umiltà ... Io per certo scrivo diverse cazzate talvolta convinta di scriver cose azzeccate ... Poi rileggendoMI.:rotfl::rotfl:.. Chi è senza peccato scagli la prima pietra:mrgreen p.s siete autorizzate a usare il mio post come cazzata giornaliera ) ciaoooo:up:


Quoto simy
Basta che non si cerchi di far passare la gente per coglioni. E l'ironia e umilitá qui c'entra proprio poco


----------



## Caciottina (4 Ottobre 2013)

io penso che siamo tutti dietro un computer...e se cerchiamo il confronto anche qui e' perche qui sicuramente possiamo essere noi stessi al 100% e dire tutte le stronzate che vogliamo (sempre in buona fede, non parlo di offese) perche magari nella vita di tutti i giorni non possiamo....
ed e' anche bello pesnare che qui abbiamo trovato qualcuno con cui poter essere liberi di esprimerci...detto questo aggiungo che non penso davvero che nessuno sia qui solo per cazzarare (nemmeno bender)...ognuno vuole dare e ognuno vuole ricevere...e nessuno parte con l intento di offendere aggredire insulatre e via dicendo.
penso anche io quindi che autoironia e umilta non c entrino qui..ognuno e' come e'...quello che leggete e vedete e' quello che una persona e' (anche bender)....non bisgna essere in nessun modo per stare qui....
se arriveranno offese e insulti dovranno arrivare anche scuse e ammissioni di colpa da parte di tutti ma non solo in questo DDD....ragazzi in pratica con molto ci si confronta 15 ore su 24...e' un po come una famiglia.....o per lo meno visti gli argomenti trattati dovrebbe essere cosi...

ciao....io mi fumo la mia canna....


----------



## contepinceton (4 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Con il cell non riesco a quotare ma mi fanno ridere tutti i post del conte in cui accusa di fare gruppi e lui fa ne più ne meno la stessa cosa


I fatti lo dimostrano!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Rabarbaro (4 Ottobre 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> ...scrisse che la fiducia era quando con gli occhi a palla guardavi l'attaccapanni e gli chiedevi per favore di farti la frangetta un po' piu' corta dell'altra volta. Un mostro si', ma di acume (vale lo stesso?), per evocare le circostanze assai frequenti in cui per questioni fondamentali scegli l'interlocutore giusto e gli chiedi pure di contribuire alla tua immagine e somiglianza


Ma davvero rabarbaro ha scritto una cosa del genere?
Secondo me non se lo ricordava neppure...


----------



## contepinceton (4 Ottobre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> C'è poco da scherzare.
> 
> Quella sera io stavo con un'ex utente del forum che aveva bevuto e stava a pezzi, ha pianto per ore. Aveva scritto una marea di stronzate che non dovevano essere lette da un altro utente, e mi è stato chiesto dal mio compagno di poter entrare col mio account per chiedere agli altri di disapprovare il post per cancellarlo.
> 
> ...


Ah ecco 
mi hai fatto venire in mente di quando si parlava di fantasie sessuali e tu ci hai parlato di un tuo amico che ti aveva confessato il desiderio che tu gli facessi la cacca addosso...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (4 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ah ecco
> mi hai fatto venire in mente di quando si parlava di fantasie sessuali e tu ci hai parlato di un tuo amico che ti aveva confessato il desiderio che tu gli facessi la cacca addosso...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ma chi ?spider?


----------



## Innominata (4 Ottobre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ma davvero rabarbaro ha scritto una cosa del genere?
> Secondo me non se lo ricordava neppure...


Ma naturalmente, bisogna ogni volta non ricordarselo neppure, per poter di nuovo riavere gli occhi a palla e di nuovo chiedere della frangetta e altro!


----------



## contepinceton (4 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma chi ?spider?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
spero di no...
Ma a naso tu piaci molto a spider...


----------



## Rabarbaro (4 Ottobre 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Ma naturalmente, bisogna ogni volta non ricordarselo neppure, per poter di nuovo riavere gli occhi a palla e di nuovo chiedere della frangetta e altro!


Il mio pesce rosso mi sta sussurrando all'orecchio di darti ragione mentre mi fa l'occhiolino come a significare che lui la sa lunga...

Dò ragione a te e a lui.
Non si sa mai...


----------



## Caciottina (4 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> spero di no...
> Ma a naso tu piaci molto a spider...


ahahah maddaiiiii....pure a me piace lui...mi fa sangue...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (4 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ahahah maddaiiiii....pure a me piace lui...mi fa sangue...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ne dico un'altra
Quella volta che Oscuro si mise come avatar amore e psiche del Canova e pensava che fosse un angelo...
E non capiva a chi gli chiedeva del canova...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (4 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ne dico un'altra
> Quella volta che Oscuro si mise come avatar amore e psiche del Canova e pensava che fosse un angelo...
> E non capiva a chi gli chiedeva del canova...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (4 Ottobre 2013)

Me ne è venuta in mente un'altra...

L'esordio dell incommensurabile Lothar!

Allora Sabina apre un 3d in cui dice traditori confessatevi perchè lo fate?

E paffete dal nulla, dagli angoli remoti del web
si staglia lui Lothar esordendo con la scarica di andrenalina e che lo si fa perchè dopo trenta anni di matrimonio ci sta, e che bisogna essere senza scrupoli.

Disse...Sabina mi hai evocato ed eccomi qua.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Ottobre 2013)

Ehi mela abbiamo una nuova utente...Dissolta.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sole (4 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ah ecco
> mi hai fatto venire in mente di quando si parlava di fantasie sessuali e tu ci hai parlato di un tuo amico che ti aveva confessato il desiderio che tu gli facessi la cacca addosso...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Quello era vero trash in effetti


----------



## Sole (4 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Me ne è venuta in mente un'altra...
> 
> L'esordio dell incommensurabile Lothar!
> 
> ...


A proposito di Sabina.. io ricordo quando voleva spezzare una lama in tuo favore


----------



## contepinceton (5 Ottobre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> A proposito di Sabina.. io ricordo quando voleva spezzare una lama in tuo favore


Si quella fu molto bella...
E devo anche dirti che Sabina dopo aver spezzato la lama...
Anzi no...certe cose meglio che me le tenga per me....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Innominata (5 Ottobre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Il mio pesce rosso mi sta sussurrando all'orecchio di darti ragione mentre mi fa l'occhiolino come a significare che lui la sa lunga...
> 
> Dò ragione a te e a lui.
> Non si sa mai...


E hai proprio ragione! Potresti saperla piu' lunga del pesce!


----------



## lolapal (5 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ne dico un'altra
> Quella volta che Oscuro si mise come avatar amore e psiche del Canova e pensava che fosse un angelo...
> E non capiva a chi gli chiedeva del canova...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


OT: io adoro il Canova! Amore e Psiche, questa qui:

è la mia preferita. In gita scolastica a Parigi, le mie compagne sono dovute venire a cercarmi, ero sparita, sono rimasta a contemplare dal vivo questa cosa magnifica per non so quanto tempo...

Tornando al 3D: anche se è da poco che sono qui, vorrei citare JB che mi dà della "nonna infoiata" e della 12enne nella stessa frase...


----------



## Sole (5 Ottobre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> OT: io adoro il Canova! Amore e Psiche, questa qui:
> 
> è la mia preferita. In gita scolastica a Parigi, le mie compagne sono dovute venire a cercarmi, ero sparita, sono rimasta a contemplare dal vivo questa cosa magnifica per non so quanto tempo...
> 
> Tornando al 3D: anche se è da poco che sono qui, vorrei citare JB che mi dà della "nonna infoiata" e della 12enne nella stessa frase...


Ebbè, JB scrive delle supercazzole mica da ridere 

Io invece ricordo President che dice che guardare è l'anticamera del tradimento e Buscopann che lo smeralda per aver detto la più grande cazzata che abbia mai letto su un forum


----------



## Sole (5 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si quella fu molto bella...
> E devo anche dirti che Sabina dopo aver spezzato la lama...
> Anzi no...certe cose meglio che me le tenga per me....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Spero non ti abbia spezzato qualcos'altro!


----------



## Ultimo (5 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quello che non ti é chiaro é che bender cerca proprio questo. Essere umiliato. Non é una cattiveria per lui. La cattiveria è dirgli poverino e coccolarlo. Nemmeno io comprendo queste personalità e non riesco ad interagire ma mi rendo conto che l'atteggiamento di perplesso e oscuro è esattamenfe quello che bender è venuto a cercare qui.
> 
> 
> Questo se bender è vero. Se é un fake ci siamo solo fatti due risate.



Sai, io non capisco invece un mucchio di cose, la prima è questa; come fate a essere così sicuri, sembrate emeriti professoroni che alzano il ditino e dicono "vuole questo...! 

Ma poi dico a me stesso, mettiamo il caso che sono davvero dei professoroni...! minchia il professore emerito deve insultare come "medicina ad una patologia del genere? 

Bene se il mio pensiero è giusto, mi sta bene, insultatelo professoroni oppure no...! di una cosa sono sicuro, della mia arroganza che mi porta a dire in questo caso, "minchia menomale che sono totalmente ignorante..!

E.... tanto per condire un po di più l'insalata sono talmente presuntuoso da poter asserire che, nessun professorone a parte qua dentro direbbe " ma a lui piace e quindi io lo insulto.

E per continuare; mi fa veramente piacere che qua qualcuno se incontra una situazione del genere nella realtà si mette a insultare soltanto perchè il tizio ha delle condizioni patologiche alquanto strane.

Sempre che sia vera sta patologia di Bender, magari c'è altro eh..! Ma mi rimetto alle illustri menti e mi tengo in disparte.


----------



## oscuro (5 Ottobre 2013)

*Si*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Ne dico un'altra
> Quella volta che Oscuro si mise come avatar amore e psiche del Canova e pensava che fosse un angelo...
> E non capiva a chi gli chiedeva del canova...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Divertente!A me viene in mente questa!Quella volta che mi hai scritto che non potevo permettermi di esprimere pareri sui genitori visto che non sono padre, ben consapevole del fatto che avevo perso un figlio al 3/4 mese qualche tempo prima!E tu sapevi bene quesa cosa,e ti sei preso del pezzo di merda da un utente come simy,la più buona del forum.Devo ammettere che sei irraggiungibile.Purtroppo!:rotfl:


----------



## Sole (5 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sai, io non capisco invece un mucchio di cose, la prima è questa; come fate a essere così sicuri, sembrate emeriti professoroni che alzano il ditino e dicono "vuole questo...!
> 
> Ma poi dico a me stesso, mettiamo il caso che sono davvero dei professoroni...! minchia il professore emerito deve insultare come "medicina ad una patologia del genere?
> 
> ...


Concordo con te.


----------



## Innominata (5 Ottobre 2013)

Non e' propriamente una tradimostrita', ma piu' che altro una cosa che mi ha suscitato curiosita ' per una certa reiterazione, perche' The Cheater nomina sempre le tortine? A ogni post che leggevo c'erano sempre menzionate le tortine nell'elenco delle cose desolatamente inadempienti a tener viva una coppia.


----------



## lolapal (5 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sai, io non capisco invece un mucchio di cose, la prima è questa; come fate a essere così sicuri, sembrate emeriti professoroni che alzano il ditino e dicono "vuole questo...!
> 
> Ma poi dico a me stesso, mettiamo il caso che sono davvero dei professoroni...! minchia il professore emerito deve insultare come "medicina ad una patologia del genere?
> 
> ...


Sono fondamentalmente d'accordo con te. Io non me la sento proprio di dirgli niente. Credo che nella sua manifesta debolezza, si celi una persona estremamente insensibile, impermeabile a qualsiasi stimolo esterno, e io non mi sento in grado di dirgli nulla, proprio perché non saprei come rompere quel muro di gomma che lui sembra aver alzato davanti alla realtà. A mio modesto avviso, non credo che nessuno in questo forum possa effettivamente aiutarlo. E un po' mi rende triste questa cosa...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sai, io non capisco invece un mucchio di cose, la prima è questa; come fate a essere così sicuri, sembrate emeriti professoroni che alzano il ditino e dicono "vuole questo...!
> 
> Ma poi dico a me stesso, mettiamo il caso che sono davvero dei professoroni...! minchia il professore emerito deve insultare come "medicina ad una patologia del genere?
> 
> ...


Caro ultimo, potresti aver ragione, anzi: tecnicamente hai scritto una cosa giusta. Però in base al tuo stesso ragionamento permettimi una riflessione: nessuno di noi sa quale sia la realtà di bender, se racconti o meno la verità riguardo la sua vita. Perplesso tratta così il nick bender, non la persona, di cui non sa nulla. Il nick bender in effetti dimostra di adorare questo tipo di trattamento, altrimenti in qualche modo si ribellerebbe e mostrerebbe il suo disappunto: invece se ne sta lì, a prenderle.
Per cui io trovo onestissimo il comportamento di perplesso.
Col tuo ragionamento vai oltre, immagini il disagio reale di bender.
Scegli semplicemente di stare da un'altra parte rispetto a perplesso, quella che tu presumi reale.


----------



## Minerva (5 Ottobre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Sono fondamentalmente d'accordo con te. Io non me la sento proprio di dirgli niente. Credo che nella sua manifesta debolezza, si celi una persona estremamente insensibile, impermeabile a qualsiasi stimolo esterno, e io non mi sento in grado di dirgli nulla, proprio perché non saprei come rompere quel muro di gomma che lui sembra aver alzato davanti alla realtà. A mio modesto avviso, non credo che nessuno in questo forum possa effettivamente aiutarlo. E un po' mi rende triste questa cosa...


in buona fede capisco che tu possa stentare a credere che ci sia gente che passa il tempo divertendosi in questo modo, ma ti assicuro che ne abbiamo avuto parecchi.ora, ti pare accettabile per la tua intelligenza che un ragazzo scriva che è in punizione a lavare dei piatti tipo cenerentolo?
tutto è possibile?
va beh.ad ogni modo capisco che anche continuare a dargli corda non abbia senso, ognuno valuti secondo il proprio metro


----------



## Nocciola (5 Ottobre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Caro ultimo, potresti aver ragione, anzi: tecnicamente hai scritto una cosa giusta. Però in base al tuo stesso ragionamento permettimi una riflessione: nessuno di noi sa quale sia la realtà di bender, se racconti o meno la verità riguardo la sua vita. Perplesso tratta così il nick bender, non la persona, di cui non sa nulla. Il nick bender in effetti dimostra di adorare questo tipo di trattamento, altrimenti in qualche modo si ribellerebbe e mostrerebbe il suo disappunto: invece se ne sta lì, a prenderle.
> Per cui io trovo onestissimo il comportamento di perplesso.
> Col tuo ragionamento vai oltre, immagini il disagio reale di bender.
> Scegli semplicemente di stare da un'altra parte rispetto a perplesso, quella che tu presumi reale.


Quoto
Nessuno qui fa il professore. 
In certe cose sono profondamente ignorante. Sto imparando a conoscere certe persobalità anche grazie a wuesto forum
La cosa che mi convince che bender sia come pensa perplesso è proprio il fatto che se lo insulti non ti risponde se invece gli vai dietro lui ti risponde aggiungendo particolari sempre più assurdi per farsi insultare.


----------



## Sole (5 Ottobre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Sono fondamentalmente d'accordo con te. Io non me la sento proprio di dirgli niente. Credo che nella sua manifesta debolezza, si celi una persona estremamente insensibile, impermeabile a qualsiasi stimolo esterno, e io non mi sento in grado di dirgli nulla, proprio perché non saprei come rompere quel muro di gomma che lui sembra aver alzato davanti alla realtà. A mio modesto avviso, non credo che nessuno in questo forum possa effettivamente aiutarlo. E un po' mi rende triste questa cosa...


Concordo anche con te. E comunque un conto è arrendersi all'idea di non poter essere d'aiuto o di stimolo a un utente (ci sta anche che uno venga qui solo per sfogarsi ma voglia restare nel suo limbo), un altro è insultare e sbeffeggiarlo. Soprattutto se si mostra in difficoltà. Non credo funzioni il discorso 'lo insulto perché tanto con lui non puoi fare altro'. Quando vedi che l'altro non recepisce, non capisce, puoi semplicemente metterti in una posizione di ascolto. Oppure ignorarlo.


----------



## Ultimo (5 Ottobre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Caro ultimo, potresti aver ragione, anzi: tecnicamente hai scritto una cosa giusta. Però in base al tuo stesso ragionamento permettimi una riflessione: nessuno di noi sa quale sia la realtà di bender, se racconti o meno la verità riguardo la sua vita. Perplesso tratta così il nick bender, non la persona, di cui non sa nulla. Il nick bender in effetti dimostra di adorare questo tipo di trattamento, altrimenti in qualche modo si ribellerebbe e mostrerebbe il suo disappunto: invece se ne sta lì, a prenderle.
> Per cui io trovo onestissimo il comportamento di perplesso.
> Col tuo ragionamento vai oltre, immagini il disagio reale di bender.
> Scegli semplicemente di stare da un'altra parte rispetto a perplesso, quella che tu presumi reale.



Esatto.


----------



## Nocciola (5 Ottobre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> Concordo anche con te. E comunque un conto è arrendersi all'idea di non poter essere d'aiuto o di stimolo a un utente (ci sta anche che uno venga qui solo per sfogarsi ma voglia restare nel suo limbo), un altro è insultare e sbeffeggiarlo. Soprattutto se si mostra in difficoltà. Non credo funzioni il discorso 'lo insulto perché tanto con lui non puoi fare altro'. Quando vedi che l'altro non recepisce, non capisce, puoi semplicemente metterti in una posizione di ascolto. Oppure ignorarlo.


Ripeto non é vero che non ascokta. Non commenta. Lui commenta solo le cose che lo lasciano indifferenti come appunto le belle parole, gli incoraggiamenti e invece che ascoltare peggiora la situaziobe dandoti un altro motivo perchè tu pensi che sia schiavo di questa donna


----------



## Ultimo (5 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ripeto non é vero che non ascokta. Non commenta. Lui commenta solo le cose che lo lasciano indifferenti come appunto le belle parole, gli incoraggiamenti e invece che ascoltare peggiora la situaziobe dandoti un altro motivo perchè tu pensi che sia schiavo di questa donna



Leggi la Matraini, sono delle scelte nostre, in base a queste scegliamo, io ho scelto il mio comportamento da adottare su Bender, Perplesso ha scelto il suo, tu il tuo, ognuno in base a quello che ha percepito capito per poi alla fine inserirsi nelle proprie modalità di comprensione dell'utente in questione. A ognuno come dire, la propria capacità di gestirsi le situazioni, reali oppure no.


----------



## Nocciola (5 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Leggi la Matraini, sono delle scelte nostre, in base a queste scegliamo, io ho scelto il mio comportamento da adottare su Bender, Perplesso ha scelto il suo, tu il tuo, ognuno in base a quello che ha percepito capito per poi alla fine inserirsi nelle proprie modalità di comprensione dell'utente in questione. A ognuno come dire, la propria capacità di gestirsi le situazioni, reali oppure no.


Ma certo ed é giusto così
Sei tu che dai dei professoroni a chi si comporta diversamente da te
Tu ripeto che anch'io non riesco ad interloquire con bender ma non penso vhe Perplesso lo faccia perché lo prenda per il culo, semplicemente forse ne capisce più di me ed é quello che lo sta aiutando come crede sia giusto. Non lo critico per questo.
Sono ben altro le prese per il culo mascherate e mi sembra che siamo nel 3d giusto


----------



## Sole (5 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ripeto non é vero che non ascokta. Non commenta. Lui commenta solo le cose che lo lasciano indifferenti come appunto le belle parole, gli incoraggiamenti e invece che ascoltare peggiora la situaziobe dandoti un altro motivo perchè tu pensi che sia schiavo di questa donna


Io facevo un discorso generale: sinceramente se leggo uno che mi sembra fuori di testa e sono certa di non poter comunicare con lui, io lo ignoro. Non lo uso per divertirmi o cazzeggiare. Lo evito. Non lo insulto. Ma questo vale per me. Io per arrivare a insultare e prendere per il culo devo essere provocata ripetutamente. Allora posso diventare cattiva (e vorrei vedere). Ma se uno parla di sè e mi dà l'idea di uno, sincero o meno, fuori di boccino...il forum è grande, basta spostarsi più in là. Altrimenti vuol dire che lui ci sguazza, ma pure io.


----------



## Minerva (5 Ottobre 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Non e' propriamente una tradimostrita', ma piu' che altro una cosa che mi ha suscitato curiosita ' per una certa reiterazione, perche' The Cheater nomina sempre le tortine? A ogni post che leggevo c'erano sempre menzionate le tortine nell'elenco delle cose desolatamente inadempienti a tener viva una coppia.


e le ciabatte e vestaglia? io lo dissi...da piccolo lo ha rapito una nonnina


----------



## sienne (5 Ottobre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> *Io facevo un discorso generale: sinceramente se leggo uno che mi sembra fuori di testa e sono certa di non poter comunicare con lui, io lo ignoro. Non lo uso per divertirmi o cazzeggiare. Lo evito. Non lo insulto. Ma questo vale per me*. Io per arrivare a insultare e prendere per il culo devo essere provocata ripetutamente. Allora posso diventare cattiva (e vorrei vedere). Ma se uno parla di sè e mi dà l'idea di uno, sincero o meno, fuori di boccino...il forum è grande, basta spostarsi più in là. Altrimenti vuol dire che lui ci sguazza, ma pure io.


Ciao

quoto,

vale pure per me. 

sienne


----------



## sienne (5 Ottobre 2013)

Ciao

però, nulla toglie al fatto, 
che sarebbe lui a doversi 
opporre o contestare, se 
gli da fastidio ... 

sienne


----------



## Nocciola (5 Ottobre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> Io facevo un discorso generale: sinceramente se leggo uno che mi sembra fuori di testa e sono certa di non poter comunicare con lui, io lo ignoro. Non lo uso per divertirmi o cazzeggiare. Lo evito. Non lo insulto. Ma questo vale per me. Io per arrivare a insultare e prendere per il culo devo essere provocata ripetutamente. Allora posso diventare cattiva (e vorrei vedere). Ma se uno parla di sè e mi dà l'idea di uno, sincero o meno, fuori di boccino...il forum è grande, basta spostarsi più in là. Altrimenti vuol dire che lui ci sguazza, ma pure io.


Sono d'accordo con te. Il problema é che io l'insulto non lo vedo negli interventi di chi lo umilia.
Io vedo l'aiuto a fargli capire che se accetta questo suo lato potra impostare la sua vita diversamente e sarà il primo a beneficiarne.
Contorto come discorso ma ripeto non sono un'esperta di questi meccanismi


----------



## Nocciola (5 Ottobre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> però, nulla toglie al fatto,
> che sarebbe lui a doversi
> ...


Esatto. Ma non lo fa....ci sarà un motivo


----------



## sienne (5 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Esatto. Ma non lo fa....ci sarà un motivo



Ciao 

certo che ci sarà. 
e trovo giusto, che si è provato in tutte le salse per raggiungerlo. 

Forse, io non lo so, lui prima o poi su come sta andando, reagirà?
Forse no ... affinché c'è, passo ogni tanto e faccio una domanda,
(come altri, per altro ... non tutti lo stanno ad insultare) per 
dare la possibilità, di cambiare idea ... e forse trovare un aggrappo. 

come dice Chiara, sono scelte ... 
e il forum, ha i suoi limiti ... 

sienne

ps: forse stiamo dicendo nuovamente la stessa cosa :unhappy:
e ci troviamo pure nel thread giusto ... :rotfl:

sienne


----------



## Nocciola (5 Ottobre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> certo che ci sarà.
> e trovo giusto, che si è provato in tutte le salse per raggiungerlo.
> ...


Ahahah
Vero


----------



## Sole (5 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo con te. Il problema é che io l'insulto non lo vedo negli interventi di chi lo umilia.
> Io vedo l'aiuto a fargli capire che se accetta questo suo lato potra impostare la sua vita diversamente e sarà il primo a beneficiarne.
> Contorto come discorso ma ripeto non sono un'esperta di questi meccanismi


Penso sia un gioco pericoloso stabilire quale tipo di risposta possa giovare a un utente.

Io mi limito a dare un parere, di solito. Se mi trovassi a umiliare qualcuno con la presunzione che questo possa essergli d'aiuto...credo che mi prenderei una pausa e ci penserei su.
Ma questo perché non sarebbe un comportamento naturale per me.

Per altri lo è e va bene così, ci mancherebbe. Ci sono cose che non capisco e non condivido nelle persone che amo... posso tranquillamente accettarle in utenti mai visti e conosciuti di cui non so nulla. Mi limito a dire... attenzione a entrare in dinamiche che non ci competono. Potremmo fare bene, ma anche no.


----------



## Nocciola (5 Ottobre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> certo che ci sarà.
> e trovo giusto, che si è provato in tutte le salse per raggiungerlo.
> ...


Ahahah
Vero


----------



## Ultimo (5 Ottobre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> Penso sia un gioco pericoloso stabilire quale tipo di risposta possa giovare a un utente.
> 
> Io mi limito a dare un parere, di solito. Se mi trovassi a umiliare qualcuno con la presunzione che questo possa essergli d'aiuto...credo che mi prenderei una pausa e ci penserei su.
> Ma questo perché non sarebbe un comportamento naturale per me.
> ...



:inlove:


----------



## Caciottina (5 Ottobre 2013)

Lui con me parla in privato si sta aprendo. Ci ho parlato quasi tutta la notte.... e vi diro che qualcosa ne sta uscendo....buongiorno


----------



## perplesso (5 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Lui con me parla in privato si sta aprendo. Ci ho parlato quasi tutta la notte.... e vi diro che qualcosa ne sta uscendo....buongiorno


poi ci narrerai,se vuoi e puoi.   ma per ora confermi la mia idea.   tu 6 una donna che si pone in un certo modo.

non lo stai compatendo.   lo stai guidando e Bender è quello che vuole.

essere guidato,che poi tu lo faccia con le buone parole o con toni duri,diventa solo una modalità.


----------



## Caciottina (5 Ottobre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> poi ci narrerai,se vuoi e puoi.   ma per ora confermi la mia idea.   tu 6 una donna che si pone in un certo modo.
> 
> non lo stai compatendo.   lo stai guidando e Bender è quello che vuole.
> 
> essere guidato,che poi tu lo faccia con le buone parole o con toni duri,diventa solo una modalità.


No non sono d accordo. Se io arrivo dove gli altri non vogliono arrivare e ripeto non vogliono arrivare , non e' una modita'. E' che mi sn fatta ascoltare gli ho offerto la mua spalla e se vai a rivedere non ho usato paroline dolci e coccole ma nemmeno insulti e offese. Poi in privato ti dcrivero una cosa...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Lui con me parla in privato si sta aprendo. Ci ho parlato quasi tutta la notte.... e vi diro che qualcosa ne sta uscendo....buongiorno


Attenzione alla sindrome della crocerossina


----------



## Caciottina (5 Ottobre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Attenzione alla sindrome della crocerossina


Ce l ho la sindrome ne sn consapevole ma riesco anche a vedere quanto soffre sto ragazzo. ..nessuno dovrebbe soffrire cosi per amore. Se posso fare faccio. Non mi costa nulla...e lui stesso mi chiede di parlargli e aiutarlo....com e' che in pubblica questo non lo fa?


----------



## perplesso (5 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> No non sono d accordo. Se io arrivo dove gli altri non vogliono arrivare e ripeto non vogliono arrivare , non e' una modita'. E' che mi sn fatta ascoltare gli ho offerto la mua spalla e se vai a rivedere non ho usato paroline dolci e coccole ma nemmeno insulti e offese. Poi in privato ti dcrivero una cosa...


ok,ma come scrive sopra la Matraini attenta a non farti travolgere dalla sindrome della crocerossina.

e sì,anch'io ho letto i tuoi post e ho visto che non hai usato paroline dolci,ma nemmeno io se guardi bene lo offendo gratuitamente.

lo umilio perchè è quello che cerca.    capisco che possa sembrare anche orrendo come approccio,ma gli schiavi sono così e questo cercano


----------



## sienne (5 Ottobre 2013)

Ciao farfalla

due volte quoti un mio post ...

questo è proprio amore ... :inlove:

però, ora ci troviamo nel thread sbagliato ... 

sienne


----------



## perplesso (5 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> No non sono d accordo. Se io arrivo dove gli altri non vogliono arrivare e ripeto non vogliono arrivare , non e' una modita'. E' che mi sn fatta ascoltare gli ho offerto la mua spalla e se vai a rivedere non ho usato paroline dolci e coccole ma nemmeno insulti e offese. Poi in privato ti dcrivero una cosa...


vero,nessuno di noi vuole offrirgli una spalla su cui piangere perchè poi non si stacca più.

si è cercato di indurlo a ragionare e aprire gli occhi,ma lui questo non vuole farlo.

per questo alcuni hanno rinunciato a comunicare con lui e altri hanno assunto posizioni diverse,come la mia

fai bene a mostrarti compassionevole con lui,ma ricorda che potrebbe essere controproducente per te e per lui


----------



## Caciottina (5 Ottobre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> ok,ma come scrive sopra la Matraini attenta a non farti travolgere dalla sindrome della crocerossina.
> 
> e sì,anch'io ho letto i tuoi post e ho visto che non hai usato paroline dolci,ma nemmeno io se guardi bene lo offendo gratuitamente.
> 
> lo umilio perchè è quello che cerca.    capisco che possa sembrare anche orrendo come approccio,ma gli schiavi sono così e questo cercano


Io vi voglio dire solo una cosa...a tutti e generalr....dovete stare molto attenti alle cose che dite e scrivete....nesduno e' nessuno per umiliare e non e' questo quello che vuole. Come fai a dire questo? Ti ha chiesto lui di umiliarlo? Non credo....a sto puntp offendilo...gli fai meno danni....
Voi non avete idea e porca vacca e' questo che mi fa ribollire il sangue , non avete idea fi quello che pensa lui davvero e voi cosi fate solo peggio....fate piu bella figura a stare zitti. Io su bender sono intrandigente mi spiace ma siete spietati


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Ce l ho la sindrome ne sn consapevole ma riesco anche a vedere quanto soffre sto ragazzo. ..nessuno dovrebbe soffrire cosi per amore. Se posso fare faccio. Non mi costa nulla...e lui stesso mi chiede di parlargli e aiutarlo....com e' che in pubblica questo non lo fa?


La mia era una battuta, se come dici è una richiesta e ti fa piacere, fai solo eh bene.
Sul discorso "pubblico": se gli è funzionale può anche fare a meno di scriverne e contattare privatamente chi gli aggrada.
Mi rendo conto che probabilmente la sua pena gli provoca confusione nel discernimento.


----------



## perplesso (5 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Io vi voglio dire solo una cosa...a tutti e generalr....dovete stare molto attenti alle cose che dite e scrivete....nesduno e' nessuno per umiliare e non e' questo quello che vuole. Come fai a dire questo? Ti ha chiesto lui di umiliarlo? Non credo....a sto puntp offendilo...gli fai meno danni....
> Voi non avete idea e porca vacca e' questo che mi fa ribollire il sangue , non avete idea fi quello che pensa lui davvero e voi cosi fate solo peggio....fate piu bella figura a stare zitti. Io su bender sono intrandigente mi spiace ma siete spietati


sì,sono spietato. e sì,non me l'ha chiesto,ma le cose si capiscono anche senza dirle.  ovviamente se si conoscono le situazioni,non tanto quella di Bender in particolare,quanto certe modalità espressive e comportamentali.

tu fai benissimo a fare quello che senti e magari fai anche il miracolo.   però attenta a non farti coinvolgere oltre il dovuto


----------



## sienne (5 Ottobre 2013)

Ciao

la cosa più importante alla fine, è sempre la stessa cosa,
una voce, e ne basta una sempre ... che riesce ad arrivare. 

ora che si sa si può pure intervenire ... e cercare di fermare. 

andare a discutere, su come prima ... non serve, poiché 
in un modo o nell'altro, il prima lo ha portato ad aprirsi con 
qualcuno ... forse ... comunque, ora ha un orecchio ... 
e questo conta ... 

sienne


----------



## Caciottina (5 Ottobre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> sì,sono spietato. e sì,non me l'ha chiesto,ma le cose si capiscono anche senza dirle.  ovviamente se si conoscono le situazioni,non tanto quella di Bender in particolare,quanto certe modalità espressive e comportamentali.
> 
> tu fai benissimo a fare quello che senti e magari fai anche il miracolo.   però attenta a non farti coinvolgere oltre il dovuto


No non mi faccio coinvolgere. Ci sto attenta. Ma sono basita...hai idea della gente che soffre cerca aiuto nei forum trova persone spietate come voi che magari non hanno capito nulla della situazione e poi... 
Io me le sono fatta le mie ricerche....voi fatevi le vostre.  
C'e' la via di uscita per sto ragazzo e ha solo 29 anni e nessuno lo sta aiutando....non ha tanti amici veri....se una persona mi viene a chiedre aiuto io lo faccio e lo difendero da tutti perche e' inconcepibile il vostro atteggiamento...io nn voglio fare nessun miracolo....voglio solo aiutarlo....


----------



## sienne (5 Ottobre 2013)

Ciao miss,

calma ... 

non tutti lo hanno insultato. molti hanno provato ripetutamente.
non ha servito ... forse parole, toni, angolature ecc. non adatte. 
come detto, ha trovato un "orecchio", questo conta ... 

tu da parte tua, fa quello che ti senti di fare ... 
ma non scordiamocelo, non è stato solo insultato,
anche lui ... dovrebbe imparare a cogliere le occasioni,
che qui ... si sono ripetuti ... nonostante tutto ... 

da parte mia, mi dispiace tanto ... 

sienne


----------



## perplesso (5 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> No non mi faccio coinvolgere. Ci sto attenta. Ma sono basita...hai idea della gente che soffre cerca aiuto nei forum trova persone spietate come voi che magari non hanno capito nulla della situazione e poi...
> Io me le sono fatta le mie ricerche....voi fatevi le vostre.
> C'e' la via di uscita per sto ragazzo e ha solo 29 anni e nessuno lo sta aiutando....non ha tanti amici veri....se una persona mi viene a chiedre aiuto io lo faccio e lo difendero da tutti perche e' inconcepibile il vostro atteggiamento...io nn voglio fare nessun miracolo....voglio solo aiutarlo....


se credi che a furia di rivoltarlo da tutte le parti sia uscita la luce per farlo rinsavire mi fa piacere.

che Bender non abbia amici veri lo si era capito.  e mi sa che anche la famiglia ha le sue colpe.

aspetto che mi scrivi per capire cosa hai intuito e scoperto parlandogli in privato,sono curioso,dico davvero


----------



## Caciottina (5 Ottobre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao miss,
> 
> calma ...
> 
> ...


Ciao sienne

Lo so che nn tutti lo hanno aiutato....ma scusa la volgarita mi sta sulle palle che se continui a parlare su altri ddd....e ne parla proprio chi non lo ha ascoltato sto ragazzo....tutti a dire: io ho provato ma non ci sono riuscito....beh qualcuno a provato con la sesibilita? Mmm no....non credo...
Ma pensa quanto puo soffrire se si fa un giro in altri ddd dove Si parla di lui in termini a dir poco orridi...


----------



## Ultimo (5 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Ciao sienne
> 
> Lo so che nn tutti lo hanno aiutato....ma scusa la volgarita mi sta sulle palle che se continui a parlare su altri ddd....e ne parla proprio chi non lo ha ascoltato sto ragazzo....tutti a dire: io ho provato ma non ci sono riuscito....beh qualcuno a provato con la sesibilita? Mmm no....non credo...
> Ma pensa quanto puo soffrire se si fa un giro in altri ddd dove Si parla di lui in termini a dir poco orridi...



In effetti mi darei uno schiaffo virtuale, perchè visto l'andazzo di certe risposte che gli si sono state scritte, mi sono totalmente astenuto, probabilmente ho fatto bene, già di guai ne combino troppo e in ogni treddì :mrgreen:. Ma si, stavolta proprio non ho nemmeno tentato. E non è da me.


----------



## lunaiena (5 Ottobre 2013)

Miss
attenta agli mp 
qui c'è una velocità di divulgo
piu veloce della luce...


----------



## Ultimo (5 Ottobre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Miss
> attenta agli mp
> qui c'è una velocità di divulgo
> piu veloce della luce...



Muta o incollo quello che mi hai scritto, incollo ?


----------



## sienne (5 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Ciao sienne
> 
> Lo so che nn tutti lo hanno aiutato....ma scusa la volgarita mi sta sulle palle che se continui a parlare su altri ddd....e ne parla proprio chi non lo ha ascoltato sto ragazzo....tutti a dire: io ho provato ma non ci sono riuscito....beh qualcuno a provato con la sesibilita? Mmm no....non credo...
> Ma pensa quanto puo soffrire se si fa un giro in altri ddd dove Si parla di lui in termini a dir poco orridi...



Ciao miss

la volgarità sta sulle scatole pure a me, non credere ... 
soprattutto, il ripetersi all'infinito ... 

vedi, la sensibilità ha tante modalità. si, se ti vai a rileggere il thread,
si, è stato preso anche con la sensibilità. si vede, che lui ha risposto
solo a una certa forma di sensibilità ... e questo conta! 
perciò, non parlerei in termini assolutistici ... 
ma forse, e lo spero d'avvero, che questo ora, faccia riflettere alcuni, 
perché si è veramente pesanti a volte ...

e non è l'unico, che si scambia in privato ... anche altri non si sentono
a loro agio ... vediamo, forse ... 

sienne


----------



## perplesso (5 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> In effetti mi darei uno schiaffo virtuale, perchè visto l'andazzo di certe risposte che gli si sono state scritte, mi sono totalmente astenuto, probabilmente ho fatto bene, già di guai ne combino troppo e in ogni treddì :mrgreen:. Ma si, stavolta proprio non ho nemmeno tentato. E non è da me.


il buono della varietà di un forum come questo è che ognuno spara le cartucce che ha.

l'importante è che almeno una sia andata a segno.   nessuno deve crucciarsi per la posizione che ha assunto.

perchè ognuno ha reagito alla questione secondo la sua propria sensibilità.   ed in sè non c'è valutazione in termini di bene o male.

mettiamola così: chi ha spronato Miss Acacia a rimanere su tradinet ha indirettamente aiutato Bender,visto che lei pare essere l'unica ad aver trovato il modo di comunicare con lui


----------



## Ultimo (5 Ottobre 2013)

*Miss leggi*

Sono sola a casa, tu sei fuori con i tuoi amici ed io mi annoio. 
Fa ancora caldo, anche se una leggera pioggerellina viene giù dal cielo fine e delicata.
I miei piedi nudi con le unghie laccate di rosso affondano sul tappetto. 
Porto solo delle cuolottes e un top di pizzo rosa. 
Mi verso un bicchiere di rosso e sbuffando mi lascio cadere sul divano. Mi sento talmente vogliosa che il fatto che tu non ci sia mi irrita. 
Potrei fare da sola, magari farmi aiutare dal mio fidato vibratore, ma stasera ho voglia di essere mangiata, leccata. assaggiata, ogni centimetro del mio corpo brama la tua bocca e non solo... 

E non dico chi me lo ha scritto..! non dirò mai..! mai e poi maii...! inutile insistere....! io ci tengo alla privacy mia e di lunetta..!! ecchecchezz..!


----------



## Ultimo (5 Ottobre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> il buono della varietà di un forum come questo è che ognuno spara le cartucce che ha.
> 
> l'importante è che almeno una sia andata a segno.   nessuno deve crucciarsi per la posizione che ha assunto.
> 
> ...


Mahh, si può essere, nulla vien da solo, e tutto vien da noi..

Però ho imparato che preferisco essere cosciente di quello che succede, nel caso specifico ho abbandonato da subito la lettura e la voglia di interagire viste le modalità adottate.


----------



## lunaiena (5 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Muta o incollo quello che mi hai scritto, incollo ?



Mi sembrava giusto avvisare 
che sono già successi casini
per questi mp...

poi guarda io co scommetto
le mutande ...
Sulla curiosità di cosa può mai dire 
Bender in privè...


----------



## lunaiena (5 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sono sola a casa, tu sei fuori con i tuoi amici ed io mi annoio.
> Fa ancora caldo, anche se una leggera pioggerellina viene giù dal cielo fine e delicata.
> I miei piedi nudi con le unghie laccate di rosso affondano sul tappetto.
> Porto solo delle cuolottes e un top di pizzo rosa.
> ...



Sappi che l"ho mandato a mezzo mondo


----------



## lolapal (5 Ottobre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao miss,
> 
> calma ...
> 
> ...


Concordo con sienne. In molti, soprattutto all'inizio, hanno cercato di aiutarlo certo ognuno a modo proprio. Comunque, credo che sia una cosa positiva che abbia accettato di parlare con qualcuno, forse per lui è difficile interloquire con tante persone diverse. Per me è stato difficile all'inizio "tener testa" a tutte le opinioni che venivano date sulla mia situazione, cercare di chiarire, di andare a fondo, però è stato proprio questo stimolo ad aiutarmi, principalmente.

Mi associo, miss, con chi ti dice di stare attenta non coinvolgerti troppo...

:smile:


----------



## sienne (5 Ottobre 2013)

Ciao Luna,

posso chiedere che casini?
cioè, il sistema ha fallito?

Perché mi sembra chiaro, che
si parla di messaggi PRIVATI, cioè
il termino lo dice, una cosa tra me e te. 

aia ... mentre sto scrivendo ... 
"tradimento" ... ha anche un suo significato ... 

e ciò, che insinui ... 

sienne


----------



## free (5 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Ciao sienne
> 
> Lo so che nn tutti lo hanno aiutato....ma scusa la volgarita mi sta sulle palle che se continui a parlare su altri ddd....e ne parla proprio chi non lo ha ascoltato sto ragazzo....tutti a dire: io ho provato ma non ci sono riuscito....beh *qualcuno a provato con la sesibilita? Mmm no....non credo..*.
> Ma pensa quanto puo soffrire se si fa un giro in altri ddd dove Si parla di lui in termini a dir poco orridi...



secondo me, come gli avevo detto dall'alto della mia insensibilità:singleeye:, per lui è presto, nel senso che ha bisogno di tempo per disamorarsi di questa persona
gli avevo anche suggerito di cercare un corso di riqualifica professionale, ce ne sono tanti per disoccupati
così avrebbe occasione di imparare qualcosa di nuovo che gli potrebbe sempre servire in futuro, ed anche di conoscere gente nuova
qui da noi i corsi regionali sono gratis e cominciano proprio in questo periodo


----------



## free (5 Ottobre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Sappi che l"ho mandato a mezzo mondo



a me, no!:unhappy:


----------



## lolapal (5 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> in buona fede capisco che tu possa stentare a credere che ci sia gente che passa il tempo divertendosi in questo modo, ma ti assicuro che ne abbiamo avuto parecchi.ora, ti pare accettabile per la tua intelligenza che un ragazzo scriva che è in punizione a lavare dei piatti tipo cenerentolo?
> tutto è possibile?
> va beh.ad ogni modo capisco che anche continuare a dargli corda non abbia senso, ognuno valuti secondo il proprio metro



Sicuramente ne avete viste delle belle su questo forum!
E non mi sembra accettabile la storia della punizione... nel mio piccolo gliel'ho anche detto, consigliando di ricominciare ad amare se stesso, prima di tutto... Però, quando tu sei in un posto come questo e decidi di interagire con le persone che lo animano, devi interagire anche con chi ti dà una opinione o un consiglio, anche opinabili, che non sono quello che vorresti tu. Io, personalmente, ho desistito con bender perché mi sembrava di parlare a un muro di gomma...

:smile:


----------



## contepinceton (5 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> No non sono d accordo. Se io arrivo dove gli altri non vogliono arrivare e ripeto non vogliono arrivare , non e' una modita'. E' che mi sn fatta ascoltare gli ho offerto la mua spalla e se vai a rivedere non ho usato paroline dolci e coccole ma nemmeno insulti e offese. Poi in privato ti dcrivero una cosa...


Ecco appunto...
Allora ascolta miss, se ti senti in mp con qualcuno, non occorre che lo giustifichi qui, perchè appunto arrivano gli avvoltoi no?
CHe si credono in diritto di dover chiedere no?


----------



## contepinceton (5 Ottobre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> sì,sono spietato. e sì,non me l'ha chiesto,ma le cose si capiscono anche senza dirle.  ovviamente se si conoscono le situazioni,non tanto quella di Bender in particolare,quanto certe modalità espressive e comportamentali.
> 
> tu fai benissimo a fare quello che senti e magari fai anche il miracolo.   però attenta a non farti coinvolgere oltre il dovuto


Sarai anche spietato...ma solo con i deboli...
E manifesti così' solo i tuoi di problemi.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Muta o incollo quello che mi hai scritto, incollo ?


Scrivi mp a lunapiena?
Minacci l'onore delle mia donna?:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## contepinceton (5 Ottobre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> il buono della varietà di un forum come questo è che ognuno spara le cartucce che ha.


Infatti i fatti lo dimostrano:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (5 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sono sola a casa, tu sei fuori con i tuoi amici ed io mi annoio.
> Fa ancora caldo, anche se una leggera pioggerellina viene giù dal cielo fine e delicata.
> I miei piedi nudi con le unghie laccate di rosso affondano sul tappetto.
> Porto solo delle cuolottes e un top di pizzo rosa.
> ...


Ma porc...ma che put...ma che tro....ma che malafemmina...e io che mi fidavo di lei...oddio il mondo mi crolla in testa...


----------



## contepinceton (5 Ottobre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Sappi che l"ho mandato a mezzo mondo


A me no però....


----------



## Nocciola (5 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sarai anche spietato...ma solo con i deboli...
> E manifesti così' solo i tuoi di problemi.


Che ne sai per dire così? Lo conosci? Allora amche tu ti limiti a guudicare una persona da quel che leggi. Proprio come accusi gli altri di fare.


Dopodiché hai preso una cantonata ma questa é solo la mia opinione personale


----------



## contepinceton (5 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Che ne sai per dire così? Lo conosci? Allora amche tu ti limiti a guudicare una persona da quel che leggi. Proprio come accusi gli altri di fare.
> 
> 
> Dopodiché hai preso una cantonata ma questa é solo la mia opinione personale


I fatti lo dimostrano.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Ma capisco che tu sia particolarmente coinvolta...


----------



## perplesso (5 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Che ne sai per dire così? Lo conosci? Allora amche tu ti limiti a guudicare una persona da quel che leggi. Proprio come accusi gli altri di fare.
> 
> 
> Dopodiché hai preso una cantonata ma questa é solo la mia opinione personale


quando le pulci hanno la tosse,bisogna lasciarle tossire.....


----------



## Nocciola (5 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> I fatti lo dimostrano.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Ma capisco che tu sia particolarmente coinvolta...


Dici? Che fai il pettegolino? Non è fa te. Sai qualcosa che non so? Dimmi pure...


----------



## contepinceton (5 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Divertente!A me viene in mente questa!Quella volta che mi hai scritto che non potevo permettermi di esprimere pareri sui genitori visto che non sono padre, ben consapevole del fatto che avevo perso un figlio al 3/4 mese qualche tempo prima!E tu sapevi bene quesa cosa,e ti sei preso del pezzo di merda da un utente come simy,la più buona del forum.Devo ammettere che sei irraggiungibile.Purtroppo!:rotfl:


Esprimere pareri? Tu l'artista dell'insulto?
Ma fammi un piacere ma quali pareri.

Io mi sono semplicemente scagliato contro il tuo offendere un utente che tradiva sua moglie.
Essendo lui padre di tre figli, tu i permettevi di dargli del genitore di merda.

E dato che è tutto scritto tutti possono andare a rileggere.

Io ti ripeto per la milionesima volta, ma con te è come lavar la testa ai mussi, che non sapevo che tu avevi perso un figlio.

Simy con me si è rivelata per quello che è.
Mai avrei creduto che una persona che mi si definiva amica si sarebbe permessa tanto.
Ma appunto così si è rivelata ai miei occhi per quello che è e io le ho messo una croce sopra.


----------



## lunaiena (5 Ottobre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Luna,
> 
> posso chiedere che casini?
> cioè, il sistema ha fallito?
> ...


Io non insinuo un bel niente 
è appurato , accertato 
che PURTOPPO e in molti casi le cose 
non rimangono tra un me e te...
Le discussioni passate lo dimostrano...

Mi spiace ma non mi piacciono 
i "giri "
non ne ho mai fatto parte e non ne farò mai parte...
non mi piace ció che succede nel sottoforum
 non mi piace ciò che succede fuori dal forum
Per cui il mio consiglio a Miss
era di cercar di star fuori da certi meccanismi...

Che come EVIDENTE ogni tanto c'è qualche screzio 
tra PRIVATI salta fuori in pubblico rendendone 
partecipe il forum tutto
che più delle volte farebbe anche a meno 
di assistere a certi spettacoli...


qui qui chi insinua sono ben altri...


----------



## contepinceton (5 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Dici? Che fai il pettegolino? Non è fa te. Sai qualcosa che non so? Dimmi pure...


CIoè cosa?
Il pettegolino di che?
A cosa alludi?


----------



## Nocciola (5 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> CIoè cosa?
> Il pettegolino di che?
> A cosa alludi?


Io? A niente 
Tu alludi. 
Stammi bene Conte.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io? A niente
> Tu alludi.
> Stammi bene Conte.


Ok alludo: I fatti lo dimostrano.:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
Stammi bene pure tu e lascia perdere me....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (5 Ottobre 2013)

free ha detto:


> a me, no!:unhappy:



Tempo al tempo!
ho appena cominciato 
questa mia nuova avventura
prima vedo come va con i maschi...:mexican:


----------



## lunaiena (5 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> A me no però....



Perdono!
mica vorrai lasciarmi per questo ?
Parliamone


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Ottobre 2013)

*MISS ACACIA*

Ciao Miss lieta che tu sia riuscita a toccare una corda di bender sensibile a prestare orecchio a chi vuole aiutarlo, ci può stare che qui siano stati usati   toni e i modi eccessivi..ma io attendo che sia Bender ad esprimerci questo disagio... ha 29 anni e deve essere n grado di avanzare i suoi crucci, perplessità e amarezze per i nostri comportamenti direttamente. Quindi visto che hai un filo diretto ti prego sollecitalo ad esprimersi liberamente qui anche in opposizione a tesi che sono state espresse...in altre parole se da solo non riesce a comunicare* realmente* con il prossimo nemmeno tu riuscirai a schiodarlo dal suo malessere..  fungerai solo da momentanea garza che tampona una ferita.peraltro direi che per lui sarebbe necessario l'intervento di uno psicologo ben preparato, questo è il consiglio che mi sento di dargli, da certe dinamiche non se ne esce facilmente ..


----------



## sienne (5 Ottobre 2013)

Ciao Luna

mi scuso, se la parola "insinuare" ha una valenza negativa.
intendevo sicuramente chiedere solo, di cosa parli. 

perché hai un po' l'abitudine di dire le cose a metà. 
o forse sono solo io, che ha bisogno di più spiegazioni, non so. 

Ma ora stai facendo la stessa cosa. dici, che sono altri che 
insinuano. e chi sono questi altri?

sienne


----------



## sienne (5 Ottobre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Io non insinuo un bel niente
> è appurato , accertato
> che PURTOPPO e in molti casi le cose
> non rimangono tra un me e te...
> ...


Ciao

scusa, mi rifacevo a ciò.

sienne


----------



## lunaiena (5 Ottobre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Luna
> 
> mi scuso, se la parola "insinuare" ha una valenza negativa.
> intendevo sicuramente chiedere solo, di cosa parli.
> ...




E devo farti farti dei nomi ?

È comunque tutto scritto e chi ha la voglia 
e la pazienza di capire legge...
ed è tutto scritto molto chiaramente 

Scusa se ti sembrano discorsi a metà
puó essere 
ma notando che con certi utenti 
che partono prevenuti per motivi 
che posso supporre ma non ne ho la certezza 
non mi interessa nè chiarire nè discutere ...
Lo so che può sembrare incomprensibile quello 
che scrivo 
ma non ho tutta questa necessità di essere compresa. 
Mi spiace ma la chiudo qui...


----------



## sienne (5 Ottobre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> E devo farti farti dei nomi ?
> 
> È comunque tutto scritto e chi ha la voglia
> e la pazienza di capire legge...
> ...


Ciao,

puoi chiudere quanto vuoi,
rimane il fatto, che hai puntato il dito,
e non hai detto ...
perché andarsi a leggere 100 e 100 di thread,
vorrei proprio sapere chi lo fa ... e lo sai. 

sienne


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Ottobre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> E devo farti farti dei nomi ?
> 
> È comunque tutto scritto e chi ha la voglia
> e la pazienza di capire legge...
> ...


Eh no, questo è gettare il sasso e nascondere la mano.
Nomi e cognomi.
A me o a farfalla non hai mai chiesto la versione di certe faccende: quindi non capisco perché le prendi ad esempio A SPROPOSITO.
Hai detto tu stessa che aborri quel che succede fuori, che non conosci, che non vuoi saperne, quindi: di cosa stai parlando, di grazia?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Ottobre 2013)

*Repetita iuvant*

Citando Simy: che la gente si lasci coglionare non significa che sia cogliona.


----------



## Caciottina (5 Ottobre 2013)

Scusate non ero sparita, ma ho gente a pranzo e dovevo puliure tutta casa in tipo un ora...
Quello che voglio dire e': io se proprio volete saperla tutta sono anche d'accordo col tipo di atteggiamneto di oscuro nei confronti di bender. ma in linea generale...non credo che possa esssere usto qui. quel metodo, se usato in modo finalizzato e non solo per sfottere, va bene se la persona a cui diamo del cogflione per sponarlo, e' li davanti a noi e puo guardarci negli occhi e leggere quello che vogliamo dire con quel sei un coglione. qui non va bene perche questo ragazzo che sta evidentemente male cerca aiuto nel modo che puo, e dovreste esserne onorati perche vuol dire che ha visto in voi qualcosa. e so benissimo che c'e' stato e tuttora agisce per aiutarlo, non sto facendo di tutta l erba un fascio.
dico solo che porca la vaccaccia se si decide di non poterlo aiutare della serie ci ho provato e non reisco a connettermi con sto ragazzo, non riesco a comunicarci, va benissimo, chi vi dice niente, ma poi non potete parlarne in altri post con una non curanza che farebbe inorridire anche un topo (non so che vuol dire ma esttamente quello che volevo dire). cioe' ma mettetvi nei suoi panni....voi in quei post a volte sembra che vogliate aiutarlo altre volte in altri post che non divrebbero c entrare nulla con bedner, gli date del coglione, il cogline del mese, lo sfigato della settimana, il falli to, lo schiavo, ao'"!!! ma come vi permettete....
sara' sicuramente lui ad essersi messo nella posizione di farvi pensare cio' ma vi sta comunque chiedendo aiuto, non glielo volete dare? benissimo, gli dice: bella bender, scusa ma non condivido il tuo atteggiamento e non so come aiutarti e basta finisce li no che poi ne parlate pure fuori....se vi inetressa tanto allora trovate un modo per aiutarlo....
io non sto dicendo che il mio metodo e' giusto o assoluto, per carita, dico solo che parlando con lui so che cerca consigli, e parole di conforto, tutto qui.....sa benissimo cosa deve fare, solo ci vuole tempo e coraggio. tutto qui.
poi e' vero ha 29 anni vi dira lui queste cose . e' vero, io forse lo difendo spada tratta perche capisco la sua sofferenza e non credo che nessuno dovrebbe soffrire cosi. sara lka mia causa forse....sbagliero? forse....pero se posso fare qualcosa anche solo da qui la faccio...
per i messaggi privati: non volevo dire a perplesso quaello che bender ha detto a me....non mi passarebbe mai per l anticamera del cervello....solo no volevo scrivere qui qualcosa che non vorrei che bender leggesse ma non riguarda ne quello che bender ha confidato a me ne simili...era un mio pensiero riguardo ad una situazione generale...

io sono abbastanza sicura che quelli che magari hanno un po esagerato con le parole pensavano che fosse un fake....
sappiate solo che non lo e'...almeno io ne sono sicura poi voi siete liberi di pensare quello che volete, ovviamente.

buon pranzo ragazzi


----------



## lunaiena (5 Ottobre 2013)

bando alle ciance 
e torniamo OT 
Oggi proporrei un premio speciale introducendo un altro 
premio:
il premio"smorfia"

alla Minni
per il terribile  humour nero per ben 2 post consecutivi
quindi per un valore di  ben due "Smorfie" 
(che cerco di riportare io perché non li trovo 
non me voglia se ci sono incongruenze)

Uno rivolto a Joey :

" non è che hai pensato di metterti l'avatar di Giuliano Gemma?"


Il secondo in risposta a Inno:
" Speriamo non gli sia partita nell'incidente"


:applauso:


----------



## perplesso (5 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Scusate non ero sparita, ma ho gente a pranzo e dovevo puliure tutta casa in tipo un ora...
> Quello che voglio dire e': io se proprio volete saperla tutta sono anche d'accordo col tipo di atteggiamneto di oscuro nei confronti di bender. ma in linea generale...non credo che possa esssere usto qui. quel metodo, se usato in modo finalizzato e non solo per sfottere, va bene se la persona a cui diamo del cogflione per sponarlo, e' li davanti a noi e puo guardarci negli occhi e leggere quello che vogliamo dire con quel sei un coglione. qui non va bene perche questo ragazzo che sta evidentemente male cerca aiuto nel modo che puo, e dovreste esserne onorati perche vuol dire che ha visto in voi qualcosa. e so benissimo che c'e' stato e tuttora agisce per aiutarlo, non sto facendo di tutta l erba un fascio.
> dico solo che porca la vaccaccia se si decide di non poterlo aiutare della serie ci ho provato e non reisco a connettermi con sto ragazzo, non riesco a comunicarci, va benissimo, chi vi dice niente, ma poi non potete parlarne in altri post con una non curanza che farebbe inorridire anche un topo (non so che vuol dire ma esttamente quello che volevo dire). cioe' ma mettetvi nei suoi panni....voi in quei post a volte sembra che vogliate aiutarlo altre volte in altri post che non divrebbero c entrare nulla con bedner, gli date del coglione, il cogline del mese, lo sfigato della settimana, il falli to, lo schiavo, ao'"!!! ma come vi permettete....
> sara' sicuramente lui ad essersi messo nella posizione di farvi pensare cio' ma vi sta comunque chiedendo aiuto, non glielo volete dare? benissimo, gli dice: bella bender, scusa ma non condivido il tuo atteggiamento e non so come aiutarti e basta finisce li no che poi ne parlate pure fuori....se vi inetressa tanto allora trovate un modo per aiutarlo....
> ...


mica pensavo che mi avresti girato i suoi privati,ho scritto che mi aspetto che mi esponessi le tue riflessioni in merito al caso Bender....se ti va,sono sempre qui curioso di sapere quale sia la tua posizione,visto che ora sei quella che ne sa più di degli altri.

buon pranzo anche a te


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Scusate non ero sparita, ma ho gente a pranzo e dovevo puliure tutta casa in tipo un ora...
> Quello che voglio dire e': io se proprio volete saperla tutta sono anche d'accordo col tipo di atteggiamneto di oscuro nei confronti di bender. ma in linea generale...non credo che possa esssere usto qui. quel metodo, se usato in modo finalizzato e non solo per sfottere, va bene se la persona a cui diamo del cogflione per sponarlo, e' li davanti a noi e puo guardarci negli occhi e leggere quello che vogliamo dire con quel sei un coglione. qui non va bene perche questo ragazzo che sta evidentemente male cerca aiuto nel modo che puo, e dovreste esserne onorati perche vuol dire che ha visto in voi qualcosa. e so benissimo che c'e' stato e tuttora agisce per aiutarlo, non sto facendo di tutta l erba un fascio.
> dico solo che porca la vaccaccia se si decide di non poterlo aiutare della serie ci ho provato e non reisco a connettermi con sto ragazzo, non riesco a comunicarci, va benissimo, chi vi dice niente, ma poi non potete parlarne in altri post con una non curanza che farebbe inorridire anche un topo (non so che vuol dire ma esttamente quello che volevo dire). cioe' ma mettetvi nei suoi panni....voi in quei post a volte sembra che vogliate aiutarlo altre volte in altri post che non divrebbero c entrare nulla con bedner, gli date del coglione, il cogline del mese, lo sfigato della settimana, il falli to, lo schiavo, ao'"!!! ma come vi permettete....
> sara' sicuramente lui ad essersi messo nella posizione di farvi pensare cio' ma vi sta comunque chiedendo aiuto, non glielo volete dare? benissimo, gli dice: bella bender, scusa ma non condivido il tuo atteggiamento e non so come aiutarti e basta finisce li no che poi ne parlate pure fuori....se vi inetressa tanto allora trovate un modo per aiutarlo....
> ...


Mi fa piacere che abbia trovato chi è in grado di aiutarlo


----------



## Caciottina (5 Ottobre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> mica pensavo che mi avresti girato i suoi privati,ho scritto che mi aspetto che mi esponessi le tue riflessioni in merito al caso Bender....se ti va,sono sempre qui curioso di sapere quale sia la tua posizione,visto che ora sei quella che ne sa più di degli altri.
> 
> buon pranzo anche a te


no macche buon parnzo.....ci sta l agnello a pranzo e a me non piace 
comunque se mi pernmetti si, su bender ne so di piu io.


----------



## Caciottina (5 Ottobre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> *mica pensavo che mi avresti girato i suoi privati,ho scritto che mi aspetto che mi esponessi le tue riflessioni in merito al caso Bender*....se ti va,sono sempre qui curioso di sapere quale sia la tua posizione,visto che ora sei quella che ne sa più di degli altri.
> 
> buon pranzo anche a te


scusa ho dimenticato di dire che il neretto era per luna...


----------



## perplesso (5 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> scusa ho dimenticato di dire che il neretto era per luna...


non devi scusarti,e sì fai bene a ribadire anche l'ovvio, visto che personaggi in malafede ce ne sono


----------



## lunaiena (5 Ottobre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Eh no, questo è gettare il sasso e nascondere la mano.
> Nomi e cognomi.
> A me o a farfalla non hai mai chiesto la versione di certe faccende: quindi non capisco perché le prendi ad esempio A SPROPOSITO.
> Hai detto tu stessa che aborri quel che succede fuori, che non conosci, che non vuoi saperne, quindi: di cosa stai parlando, di grazia?


ma come di fa a non conoscere cosa succede fuori
se ogni 3per 2 c'è qualcuno ( sempre lo stesso a dire il vero)
che 
ne racconta un un pezzo 
dai su vedi che parti di difesa ?
e perché poi?
te lo dico io :
perche presumi te e suppongo ( dico suppongo perché non ho prove 
ma lo vedo dai comportamenti)il gruppo che per me è farfalla , simy , un tempo Sole,
e dico per me non perché detto da terzi ma di nota evidenza da scritti sul forum
gruppo che forse ora non è più ma che c''era...
Persone che avevano una certa conoscenza con il Conte 
e che per ragioni che non so e neanche mi interessano hanno rotto con lui 
tranne te credo...
che però vi accomuna il fatto che credete che tra noi ci sia una 
certa confidenza e che per questa mia presunta ingenuità possa venire 
manipolata da questo signore 
in modo per di più negativo e questo mi porti sempre 
ad esserne una fedele discepola facendo di me una burattina nelle sue mani,
tentando tra l'altro di mettermi in guardia  e questo è stato fatto anche da te 
e non sto travisando se ricordi bene ...
E per quanto io possa dire che non è così 
Per voi è così quindi non ci può essere ne dialogo 
ne chiarimenti con chi parte
prevenuto ...
Vuoi parlare con me civilmente bene ci sto
mi piacerebbe sapere perché qualche utente è prevenuto 
nei miei confronti mi piace sapere cosa pensa di me
mi piace il confronto ma quando questo 
significa doversi difendere da attacchi mi spiace
ma non ci sto ...


scusa nel gruppo ma fuori dal gruppo ( incomprensibile lo so)
a questo punto ci aggiungo perplesso 
che parte sempre in difesa di che poi??

scusa errori e scrittura sono con con il cell


----------



## lunaiena (5 Ottobre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Citando Simy: che la gente si lasci coglionare non significa che sia cogliona.



Mi sono persa questo post :
potrei dire "idem"


----------



## perplesso (5 Ottobre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> ma come di fa a non conoscere cosa succede fuori
> se ogni 3per 2 c'è qualcuno ( sempre lo stesso a dire il vero)
> che
> ne racconta un un pezzo
> ...


non sono prevenuto nei tuoi confronti.   6 un mucchietto di pixel come altri, qui.
e dei tuoi rapporti con altri utenti non mi curo,non solo perchè non mi compete,ma proprio perchè non me ne frega un belino.    

ti faccio solo notare che se apri un 3d del genere,non devi cascare dal pero se dalla tua idea nascono dei flame alluvionali.

chè poi vedi,io delle pulci che si fanno venire la tosse so anche fregarmene,nonostante cerchino disperatamente di attirare la mia attenzione.

per cui,io le derive le iberno.   però se si evitasse di crearne le condizioni,meglio sarebbe.

tanto,se leggi le pagine indietro,vedrai che i tentativi di far degenerare la discussione vengono sempre dalla stessa persona.      gli altri,chi più chi meno il senso del tuo 3d lo hanno capito.

ma con chi vive di malafede non ci possono essere equivoci,perchè di questi si nutre.

questo io difendo.    la possibilità di non essere attaccati sul piano personale.

My 2 cents


----------



## lunaiena (5 Ottobre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> puoi chiudere quanto vuoi,
> rimane il fatto, che hai puntato il dito,
> ...



non è che sono obbligata a giustificare tutto
non è che sto in un gruppo di sostegno 
Supponendo che punto il dito ti senti puntata 
o è semplice curiosità sapere chi è puntato e perché ?

scusa non riesco a capire il post


----------



## Nocciola (5 Ottobre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> ma come di fa a non conoscere cosa succede fuori
> se ogni 3per 2 c'è qualcuno ( sempre lo stesso a dire il vero)
> che
> ne racconta un un pezzo
> ...


Ti rispondo io se posso visto che leggo il mio nick. 
Non ho nulla contro di te Spesso non ti capisco non condivido quello che scrivi ma mi capita con altri utenti e per fortuna che é così altrimenti che palle di forum.
E si sono prevenuta.
Purtroppo sei colpita da una serie infinita di coincidenze perché se voglio credere alla tua buona fede devo credere che ogni volta che si prende per il culo me ê una coincidenza
Rileggi questo 3d. Prova a farlo da fuori, fai finta che l'ha aperto un altri utente.
Il tuo spirito é goliardico. Benissimo. Al secondo post il Conte nomina me (e lo fa mirato non per caso) e tu gli vai dietro tanto che alla seconda pagina mi proponi per il premio.
Per altro e lui lo sa, la frase sui fatti l'ha ribadita centinaia di volte anche lui ma a quanto pare se ne é dimenticato.
Ora tu SICURAMENTE sei in buona fede ma non capisci che chi non lo é cavalca l'onda e invece di cambiare direzione gli vai dietro. Proponendomi per il premio e facendo ammazzare lui di risate.Questo capita sempre. A me non frega nulla dei tuoi rapporti con il conte. Davvero. Ma non si puo parlare di gruppi e poi avere lo stesso atteggiamento di chi si critica
Questo intendeva Perplesso. Che indubbiamente voleva difendere me ma che mi sembra un utente che interagisce con tutti anche con nick che io non sopporto
Quello che cerco di dirti e lo facvio con la massima sincerità é che anche se sono amiva di alcuni utenti io e gli altri siamo individui.
Io e Sole non ci parliamo da tempo. L'altro giorno ho dato ragione a lei e poi discusso con la Matra sempre sul forum perché eravamo in disaccordo.
Io e la Matra siamo amiche ma non per questo sempre d'accordo
L'idea che ci sia un gruppo che si spalleggi è stata ribadita più volte da chi da quel hruppo é uscito per motivi suoi, per disaccordi. Che poi ci siamo il momento di cazzeggio in cui perplesso litiga con Lui per me, io faccio il filo a tuba per far incazzare la matra ecc direi che ci puo stare.
Quindi ripeto credo alla tua buona fede occhio solo a non creare situazioni che possano "ferire" gli altri quando non é tua ontenzione farlo.


----------



## Ultimo (5 Ottobre 2013)

*so che non servirà*

So che non servirà a nulla, spero serve almeno un po a chi volesse cambiare idea.







 Originariamente Scritto da *Ultimo*






 Originariamente Scritto da *Bender*






 Originariamente Scritto da *Ultimo*
Io devo domandartelo, e ti prego sul serio, se puoi, se vuoi dedicarmi qualche minuto, perchè non reagisci agli insulti alcuni utenti? 
Cosa provi quando li leggi?
cosa vorresti fare quando leggi quegli insulti così offensivi?

Se non ti va di rispondermi mi sta bene uguale, Grazie comunque, se mi rispondi oppure no.



per come mi sento ora sono l'ultimo dei miei problemi, poi sono solo parole scritte non riesco a prendermela più di tanto, e infine a che pro cosa servirebbe controbattere? per alimentarli ancora di più, ho scritto qui per avere consiglio magari da un punto di vista femminile che ci fosse già passata e potesse comprendere lei



Posso incollare la mia domanda e la tua risposta in pubblica?



si certo non ci sono problem




Il copia e incolla finisce col "si certo non ci sono problemi.

Consiglio di leggere più volte il copia e incolla. C'è un motivo per il quale lo consiglio. Speriamo lo comprendiate riuscendo ad andare oltre la presa di posizione.


----------



## Ultimo (5 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Scrivi mp a lunapiena?
> Minacci l'onore delle mia donna?:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:



E che minchia vuoi? pigliatela con lei..! 



auahahaahahahahahahahhahahaha muoro..!!


----------



## oscuro (5 Ottobre 2013)

*No*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Esprimere pareri? Tu l'artista dell'insulto?
> Ma fammi un piacere ma quali pareri.
> 
> Io mi sono semplicemente scagliato contro il tuo offendere un utente che tradiva sua moglie.
> ...


No,caro il mio pezzo di merda tu sapevi tutto,e quando sai qualcosa non ti pare vero ricattare le persone oneste,peccato che con me ti è andata malissimo,non è mica finita sai...io aspetto sempre che tu commetta la cazzata decisiva....!


----------



## sienne (5 Ottobre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Miss
> attenta agli mp
> qui c'è una velocità di divulgo
> piu veloce della luce...





lunapiena ha detto:


> non è che sono obbligata a giustificare tutto
> non è che sto in un gruppo di sostegno
> Supponendo che punto il dito ti senti puntata
> o è semplice curiosità sapere chi è puntato e perché ?
> ...



Ciao Luna,

ho chiesto per un semplice motivo: qui c'è gente, che è 
vulnerabile, e alcuni trovono sostegno privatamente.
Come Bender ora, che di lui si stava parlando ... 
Che effetto fa, un'affermazione del genere? 
Su di me, proprio non buona, anzi ... fa capire tutto e niente. 

Ti chiedo ... e la risposta, mah ... indichi il dito su altri. 

Beh, giustificare non ti devi, ma allora non indicare,
perché io come altri, vorrei sapere ... più per un fattore
di "autoprotezione" ... perché forse non lo hai notato,
vado SOLA ... non faccio comunella, ho simpatie sia per 
traditi che per traditori sia per amanti ... 

non stiamo tutti qui per lo stesso motivo. 
alcuni per passatempo ... altri, perché tanto bene non stanno. 

ma toglimi una curiosità ... in genere ho un buon fiuto,
uso pochi termini in modo sbagliato. sono andata a controllare,
"insinuare" in italiano ha una valenza negativa? in tedesco no,
almeno secondo la traduzione che mi da ... 

sienne


----------



## perplesso (5 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> So che non servirà a nulla, spero serve almeno un po a chi volesse cambiare idea.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


vedi? delle offese gliene cala poco.     cercava e cerca una donna.    che lo illuda che questo è solo un momento così e che la sua tipa alla fine tornerà da lui.

vuole qualcuno che gli menta sapendo di mentire.

secondo te questo sarebbe aiutare qualcuno?   io dico di no


----------



## Nocciola (5 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> So che non servirà a nulla, spero serve almeno un po a chi volesse cambiare idea.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tutte le donne gli hanno risposto. Ma lui voleva una risposta diversa. Se gli avessimo detto che era tutto normale lui sarebbe stato contento.


----------



## Nocciola (5 Ottobre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> vedi? delle offese gliene cala poco.     cercava e cerca una donna.    che lo illuda che questo è solo un momento così e che la sua tipa alla fine tornerà da lui.
> 
> vuole qualcuno che gli menta sapendo di mentire.
> 
> secondo te questo sarebbe aiutare qualcuno?   io dico di no


Come non detto..


----------



## Caciottina (5 Ottobre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> vedi? delle offese gliene cala poco.     cercava e cerca una donna.    che lo illuda che questo è solo un momento così e che la sua tipa alla fine tornerà da lui.
> 
> vuole qualcuno che gli menta sapendo di mentire.
> 
> secondo te questo sarebbe aiutare qualcuno?   io dico di no


No infatti io non lo lo aiuto cosi...che pensi che lo coccolo e gli dico quello che vuole sentirsi dire?


----------



## oscuro (5 Ottobre 2013)

*Perplesso*



perplesso ha detto:


> vedi? delle offese gliene cala poco.     cercava e cerca una donna.    che lo illuda che questo è solo un momento così e che la sua tipa alla fine tornerà da lui.
> 
> vuole qualcuno che gli menta sapendo di mentire.
> 
> secondo te questo sarebbe aiutare qualcuno?   io dico di no


Ma il punto non è questo!Ognuno di noi ha il suo modo di aiutare,per me ha molto senso rappresentare a quel coglione di essere coglione!La cosa assurda è che un personaggio come il conte si permetta di disquisire sul come aiutare le persone...!Forse sarebbe più opportuno disquisisse sul come provare a scoparsele..povere donne in difficoltà!!!!


----------



## perplesso (5 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> No infatti io non lo lo aiuto cosi...che pensi che lo coccolo e gli dico quello che vuole sentirsi dire?


sono sicuro che stai cercando di aprirgli gli occhi 

quello che non credo è che lui voglia aprirli


----------



## Caciottina (5 Ottobre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> sono sicuro che stai cercando di aprirgli gli occhi
> 
> quello che non credo è che lui voglia aprirli


Io credo di si ma come ho gia detto non tutti lo riescono a fare a comando...ci vuole tempo


----------



## perplesso (5 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma il punto non è questo!Ognuno di noi ha il suo modo di aiutare,per me ha molto senso rappresentare a quel coglione di essere coglione!La cosa assurda è che un personaggio come il conte si permetta di disquisire sul come aiutare le persone...!Forse sarebbe più opportuno disquisisse sul come provare a scoparsele..povere donne in difficoltà!!!!


come scritto anche a Farfalla....alla fine la peggiore offesa che si possa fare ad una pulce con la tosse è ignorarla totalmente.

lasciamo al pubblico la libertà di vedere quanto è patetico vedere personaggi in cerca di un momento di luce in uno spazio virtuale che illumini le loro tristi esistenze.

Poi sai come la vedo sul caso Bender,no?


----------



## perplesso (5 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Io credo di si ma come ho gia detto non tutti lo riescono a fare a comando...ci vuole tempo


mi fido di te


----------



## oscuro (5 Ottobre 2013)

*Dottore*



perplesso ha detto:


> come scritto anche a Farfalla....alla fine la peggiore offesa che si possa fare ad una pulce con la tosse è ignorarla totalmente.
> 
> lasciamo al pubblico la libertà di vedere quanto è patetico vedere personaggi in cerca di un momento di luce in uno spazio virtuale che illumini le loro tristi esistenze.
> 
> Poi sai come la vedo sul caso Bender,no?


Io non offendo,io dico solo le cose come stanno.Momenti di luce?No, approfittarsi di donne in difficoltà..è molto peggio....d'altronde se accanto hai alice nel paese delle meraviglie...!!


----------



## Ultimo (5 Ottobre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> vedi? delle offese gliene cala poco.     cercava e cerca una donna.    che lo illuda che questo è solo un momento così e che la sua tipa alla fine tornerà da lui.
> 
> vuole qualcuno che gli menta sapendo di mentire.
> 
> secondo te questo sarebbe aiutare qualcuno?   io dico di no


Eh no..! come al solito e scusami se a questo punto mi sento davvero oltre rispetto a qualcuno, ma Bender è stato chiarissimo, cerca aiuto e nel contesto lo cerca nelle donne e in chi ha vissuto esperienze del genere, Bender vuole capire e nel frattempo soffre del suo amore malato? verso la sua donna e cerca qualcuna qualcosa che lo aiuti a capire determinati meccanismi che stanno succedendo a lui, e tutto questo non centra assolutamente nulla con gli insulti che gli state dedicando. Scrive chiaramente e da persona equilibratissima che tutto gli scivola per quello che riguarda insulti Vostri. La sua sembra una ricerca in un tormento che va oltre quello cui siamo abituati noi. e io rispetterei la sua soggettività.


----------



## Nocciola (5 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Eh no..! come al solito e scusami se a questo punto mi sento davvero oltre rispetto a qualcuno, ma Bender è stato chiarissimo, cerca aiuto e nel contesto lo cerca nelle donne e in chi ha vissuto esperienze del genere, Bender vuole capire e nel frattempo soffre del suo amore malato? verso la sua donna e cerca qualcuna qualcosa che lo aiuti a capire determinati meccanismi che stanno succedendo a lui, e tutto questo non centra assolutamente nulla con gli insulti che gli state dedicando. Scrive chiaramente e da persona equilibratissima che tutto gli scivola per quello che riguarda insulti Vostri. La sua sembra una ricerca in un tormento che va oltre quello cui siamo abituati noi. e io rispetterei la sua soggettività.


Lentamente e senza renderti conto stai arrivando alle conclusioni a cui é arrivato Perplesso. Prova a rileggerti


----------



## Caciottina (5 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Eh no..! come al solito e scusami se a questo punto mi sento davvero oltre rispetto a qualcuno, ma Bender è stato chiarissimo, cerca aiuto e nel contesto lo cerca nelle donne e in chi ha vissuto esperienze del genere, Bender vuole capire e nel frattempo soffre del suo amore malato? verso la sua donna e cerca qualcuna qualcosa che lo aiuti a capire determinati meccanismi che stanno succedendo a lui, e tutto questo non centra assolutamente nulla con gli insulti che gli state dedicando. Scrive chiaramente e da persona equilibratissima che tutto gli scivola per quello che riguarda insulti Vostri. La sua sembra una ricerca in un tormento che va oltre quello cui siamo abituati noi. e io rispetterei la sua soggettività.


Quoto.:up:


----------



## oscuro (5 Ottobre 2013)

*A cla*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Eh no..! come al solito e scusami se a questo punto mi sento davvero oltre rispetto a qualcuno, ma Bender è stato chiarissimo, cerca aiuto e nel contesto lo cerca nelle donne e in chi ha vissuto esperienze del genere, Bender vuole capire e nel frattempo soffre del suo amore malato? verso la sua donna e cerca qualcuna qualcosa che lo aiuti a capire determinati meccanismi che stanno succedendo a lui, e tutto questo non centra assolutamente nulla con gli insulti che gli state dedicando. Scrive chiaramente e da persona equilibratissima che tutto gli scivola per quello che riguarda insulti Vostri. La sua sembra una ricerca in un tormento che va oltre quello cui siamo abituati noi. e io rispetterei la sua soggettività.


Ma hai letto bene?ma quello non si rassegna al fatto di un amore finito clà,Tutto alla fine finisce,tutto!A 30 devi fartene una ragione,ma che cazzo si facesse un giro in qualche ospedale,ci sono persone alle prese con questioni molto più serie,e che cazzo e piantiamola di fare i buonisti!Posso capire a 17 anni,ma a 30 anni non è accettabile,la vita è una cosa seria,a volte con risvolti tragigci,e sto cretino,non si rassegna....ma scherziamo?E continua a farsi insultare non danoi,ma da quella stronza della donna,e su è PATETICO!Ma se fosse tuo figlio a 30 anni ad agire così?


----------



## Ultimo (5 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Lentamente e senza renderti conto stai arrivando alle conclusioni a cui é arrivato Perplesso. Prova a rileggerti



Cioè che Bender è cretino? NO!! assolutamente no, cambia visione e vedrai che quello che ho scritto ti dirà ben altro.


----------



## Ultimo (5 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma hai letto bene?ma quello non si rassegna al fatto di un amore finito clà,Tutto alla fine finisce,tutto!A 30 devi fartene una ragione,ma che cazzo si facesse un giro in qualche ospedale,ci sono persone alle prese con questioni molto più serie,e che cazzo e piantiamola di fare i buonisti!Posso capire a 17 anni,ma a 30 anni non è accettabile,la vita è una cosa seria,a volte con risvolti tragigci,e sto cretino,non si rassegna....ma scherziamo?E continua a farsi insultare non danoi,ma da quella stronza della donna,e su è PATETICO!Ma se fosse tuo figlio a 30 anni ad agire così?



:smile: Ecco questo devi scrivere a Bender, e magari aggiungendoci qualche parolaccia. Sono sicuro che lo apprezzerebbe capendo i modi rudi ma nel contesto un discorso totalmente diverso dall 'insulto fine soltanto a se stesso.

Oscù, nel mondo c'è così tanta diversità che è impossibile farsi delle ragioni, impossibile accettarle, impossibile capirle, basterebbe a volte dire: io sono così e tra il bene e il male a me IO sto bene così..! ma IO non sono gli altri e gli altri sono un mondo a parte da rispettare.


----------



## perplesso (5 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Eh no..! come al solito e scusami se a questo punto mi sento davvero oltre rispetto a qualcuno, ma Bender è stato chiarissimo, cerca aiuto e nel contesto lo cerca nelle donne e in chi ha vissuto esperienze del genere, Bender vuole capire e nel frattempo soffre del suo amore malato? verso la sua donna e cerca qualcuna qualcosa che lo aiuti a capire determinati meccanismi che stanno succedendo a lui, e tutto questo non centra assolutamente nulla con gli insulti che gli state dedicando. Scrive chiaramente e da persona equilibratissima che tutto gli scivola per quello che riguarda insulti Vostri. La sua sembra una ricerca in un tormento che va oltre quello cui siamo abituati noi. e io rispetterei la sua soggettività.


lui insegue un'illusione.    cerca non un aiuto ma una bugia che gli consenta di rimanere aggrappato alla sua illusione.

lo aiuti spiegandogli che quei determinati meccanismi implicano il riconoscimento che la sua storia è fionita e sarebbe bene per lui e anche per la sua tipa che le loro strade si dividessero anche fisicamente.
e che la sua ricerca non può concludersi nel modo in cui lui spera.

gli insulti e tutto il resto vogliono servire ad indicargli quanto sopra.

qualcuno come te ha rinunciato anche a provare a scuoterlo,qualcuno come me ha scelto un'altra modalità

forse la modalità giusta è quella che sta provando a porre in essere Miss Acacia.   sono scettico,ma chissà

rispettare la sua soggettività.... peraltro non significa nulla in italiano.   al limite puoi cercare un orecchio nella monade conchiusa che è Bender


----------



## oscuro (5 Ottobre 2013)

*No*



Ultimo ha detto:


> :smile: Ecco questo devi scrivere a Bender, e magari aggiungendoci qualche parolaccia. Sono sicuro che lo apprezzerebbe capendo i modi rudi ma nel contesto un discorso totalmente diverso dall 'insulto fine soltanto a se stesso.
> 
> Oscù, nel mondo c'è così tanta diversità che è impossibile farsi delle ragioni, impossibile accettarle, impossibile capirle, basterebbe a volte dire: io sono così e tra il bene e il male a me IO sto bene così..! ma IO non sono gli altri e gli altri sono un mondo a parte da rispettare.


Clà,attenzione non viviamo da soli nel mondo,e se non si decide a reagire,a capire,ad accettare che le cose possono finire,finisce male.Capisco la comprensione,ma non questo compatire,non c'è nulla da compatire.Non si può elemosinare l'amore,non si può!Parliamo di un uomo di 30 anni,che non lavora,e su,un minimo di oggettività.


----------



## Ultimo (5 Ottobre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> lui insegue un'illusione.    cerca non un aiuto ma una bugia che gli consenta di rimanere aggrappato alla sua illusione.
> 
> lo aiuti spiegandogli che quei determinati meccanismi implicano il riconoscimento che la sua storia è fionita e sarebbe bene per lui e anche per la sua tipa che le loro strade si dividessero anche fisicamente.
> e che la sua ricerca non può concludersi nel modo in cui lui spera.
> ...



Ma tu perplesso, conosci la parola perchè? sai che significa la parola perchè in una persona tradita? 

Io perplesso nonostante sia stato tradito e quel perchè mille e mille e mille moltiplicato all'infinito... l'ho ripetuto e cercato non saprei spiegartelo se non nella misura in cui ti porto come esempio un bambino piccolo e capriccioso che vuole la nutella. e nemmeno questo sono sicuro riuscirà a far comprendere quello che tanti non potranno mai capire. 

Soggettività si..! patologia.. si..! amore...! SI


----------



## sienne (5 Ottobre 2013)

ciao

a dire il vero, non si parla di compatire. 
e ci troviamo tutti nella stessa barca. 
non gli uni contro gli altri ... 

se no, possiamo anche chiudere il forum.
o dettare, quanto tempo si ha a disposizione,
per reagire, per fare, per capire ecc. 

ci sono i lenti ... che poi, più che altro,
per quello che ho letto, a modo suo è
anche tosto! sa cosa vuole, ed è rimasto
affinché lo ha trovato! BRAVO!

sienne


----------



## Minerva (5 Ottobre 2013)

tutti liberi di credere alle storie che si vuole.
nel caso fosse vera però...ad un ragazzo sano di trentanni che passa le giornate intagliando legno e piangendo per una donna che non lo vuole , dovreste dire di andare a lavorare .soprattutto.
ho capito male ma le spese le pagano i genitori  e lei.ma stiamo scherzando...vi pare dignitoso?
altro che crisi d'amore


----------



## Ultimo (5 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Clà,attenzione non viviamo da soli nel mondo,e se non si decide a reagire,a capire,ad accettare che le cose possono finire,finisce male.Capisco la comprensione,ma non questo compatire,non c'è nulla da compatire.Non si può elemosinare l'amore,non si può!Parliamo di un uomo di 30 anni,che non lavora,e su,un minimo di oggettività.



Oscù io sempre ho pensato di te che sei una persona magnifica. Tu lo vuoi capire che siamo in un forum..! vuoi capirlo che non puoi prendere Bender per il collo e portarlo con te e prenderlo a sberle per poi abbracciarlo. Puoi solo incazzarti oscù.


----------



## oscuro (5 Ottobre 2013)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> tutti liberi di credere alle storie che si vuole.
> nel caso fosse vera però...ad un ragazzo sano di trentanni che passa le giornate intagliando legno e piangendo per una donna che non lo vuole , dovreste dire di andare a lavorare .soprattutto.
> ho capito male ma le spese le pagano i genitori  e lei.ma stiamo scherzando...vi pare dignitoso?
> altro che crisi d'amore


Appunto!30 anni.....!


----------



## oscuro (5 Ottobre 2013)

*Ultimo*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Oscù io sempre ho pensato di te che sei una persona magnifica. Tu lo vuoi capire che siamo in un forum..! vuoi capirlo che non puoi prendere Bender per il collo e portarlo con te e prenderlo a sberle per poi abbracciarlo. Puoi solo incazzarti oscù.


Grazie!Non sono una persona magnifica,ma conosco determinate dinamiche,e non è questione di sberle,e questione di vita,di come gira la vita,claudio le cose possono finire,e quando finiscono bisogna accettare che finiscono!


----------



## Ultimo (5 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Grazie!Non sono una persona magnifica,ma conosco determinate dinamiche,e non è questione di sberle,e questione di vita,di come gira la vita,claudio le cose possono finire,e quando finiscono bisogna accettare che finiscono!



 Ma si, e glielo stai scrivendo.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Ottobre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> ma come di fa a non conoscere cosa succede fuori
> se ogni 3per 2 c'è qualcuno ( sempre lo stesso a dire il vero)
> che
> ne racconta un un pezzo
> ...


ecco, ti rigiro la perte in rosso per farti capire cosa intendo:tu, leggendo certi racconti, ti fai un'idea più che legittima di un gruppo, di giri, di scambi più o meno chiari di mp, di comunelle....però l'idea ti viene leggendo solo quello, e quindi ti crei un pregiudizio nei confronti miei (o di farfalla)

la mia domanda era appunto questa: a che titolo parli di tutte queste comunelle e gruppi a una nuova utente (miss), per metterla sulla difensiva e prevenirla verso certi utenti quando sostieni che non ti piace/non partecipi/non vuoi/ non ne fai parte

sui tuoi rapporti col conte: è vero, in passato l'ho pensato, ma ho avuto opportuni chiarimenti in merito su cui non ho motivo di dubitare.
però continuo a pensare che sei ingenua o quantomeno incosciente o come diciamo noi in veneto: fai la fabiocca :carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (5 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Cioè che Bender è cretino? NO!! assolutamente no, cambia visione e vedrai che quello che ho scritto ti dirà ben altro.


Ma dove leggi che penso che bender sia cretino?
Guarda che nemmeno perplesso lo pensa
Io non giudico cretino chi vive il sesso in maniera diversa da me


----------



## perplesso (5 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma tu perplesso, conosci la parola perchè? sai che significa la parola perchè in una persona tradita?
> 
> Io perplesso nonostante sia stato tradito e quel perchè mille e mille e mille moltiplicato all'infinito... l'ho ripetuto e cercato non saprei spiegartelo se non nella misura in cui ti porto come esempio un bambino piccolo e capriccioso che vuole la nutella. e nemmeno questo sono sicuro riuscirà a far comprendere quello che tanti non potranno mai capire.
> 
> Soggettività si..! patologia.. si..! amore...! SI


quel perchè non dubito che te lo porterai dentro a vita.  ma ad un certo punto devi decidere se rimanere a commiserarti o se decidere se essere uomo (o donna,a seconda dei casi)

perchè la vita è anche più spietata di me.   e non ti aspetta.     e non gliene frega nulla dei tuoi perchè.

tu a tuo modo 6 ripartito e ora stai per avere un'altra figlia.    anche Bender deve ripartire.  che lo voglia o meno


----------



## Ultimo (5 Ottobre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> quel perchè non dubito che te lo porterai dentro a vita.  ma ad un certo punto devi decidere se rimanere a commiserarti o se decidere se essere uomo (o donna,a seconda dei casi)
> 
> perchè la vita è anche più spietata di me.   e non ti aspetta.     e non gliene frega nulla dei tuoi perchè.
> 
> tu a tuo modo 6 ripartito e ora stai per avere un'altra figlia.    anche Bender deve ripartire.  che lo voglia o meno



Perplesso lascia perdere, non parlavo di me, facevo degli esempi. Degli esempi presi da un lontano passato e scritti per cercare un qualcosa da prendere come spunto e far capire che a volte e in determinati contesti non siamo noi stessi, siamo la controfigura di noi stessi, e non saranno degli insulti gratuiti ad aiutarci. 

Però permettimi, stavolta è l'ultima volta che rispondo, non la prendere a male, ma sono sicuro che capirai e non te la prenderai a male, stiamo totalmente cercando un filo logico di un discorso da troppo tempo e questi fili al posto di avvicinarsi si allontano sempre più. 

Rispondo anche a farfalla, chiudendo.

Il cretino era un contesto preso come un aggettivo qualunque nel cercare di spiegare altro, cioè una visione totalmente diversa della lettura che hai fatto del mio post.


----------



## free (5 Ottobre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> quel perchè non dubito che te lo porterai dentro a vita.  ma ad un certo punto devi decidere se rimanere a commiserarti o se decidere se essere uomo (o donna,a seconda dei casi)
> 
> perchè la vita è anche più spietata di me.   e non ti aspetta.     e non gliene frega nulla dei tuoi perchè.
> 
> tu a tuo modo 6 ripartito e ora stai per avere un'altra figlia.    anche Bender deve ripartire.  che lo voglia o meno



guarda, Perplesso, a me sinceramente sembra che Bender si stia denudando (scandalo!:mrgreen, nel senso che ha scritto una serie di post che forse pochi, benchè protetti dall'anonimato, avrebbero scritto
ha cominciato con il descrivere le umiliazioni, poi le risposte della sua ragazza, poi i desideri suoi e di lei, poi anche il tipo di FB, rispetto al quale si sente sminuito...ed infine pare anche disposto a conoscere qualcuno in zona, alla faccia dell'anonimato che tanto ispira le confidenze di altri utenti
boh, forse è il suo modo di liberarsi di questa storia, non lo escluderei
(il che per altro spiegherebbe come mai non risponde quasi mai a tono...)


----------



## Ultimo (5 Ottobre 2013)

free ha detto:


> guarda, Perplesso, a me sinceramente sembra che Bender si stia denudando (scandalo!:mrgreen, nel senso che ha scritto una serie di post che forse pochi, benchè protetti dall'anonimato, avrebbero scritto
> ha cominciato con il descrivere le umiliazioni, poi le risposte della sua ragazza, poi i desideri suoi e di lei, poi anche il tipo di FB, rispetto al quale si sente sminuito...ed infine pare anche disposto a conoscere qualcuno in zona, alla faccia dell'anonimato che tanto ispira le confidenze di altri utenti
> boh, forse è il suo modo di liberarsi di questa storia, non lo escluderei
> (il che per altro spiegherebbe come mai non risponde quasi mai a tono...)



:smile:


----------



## sienne (5 Ottobre 2013)

free ha detto:


> guarda, Perplesso, a me sinceramente sembra che Bender si stia denudando (scandalo!:mrgreen, nel senso che ha scritto una serie di post che forse pochi, benchè protetti dall'anonimato, avrebbero scritto
> ha cominciato con il descrivere le umiliazioni, poi le risposte della sua ragazza, poi i desideri suoi e di lei, poi anche il tipo di FB, rispetto al quale si sente sminuito...ed infine pare anche disposto a conoscere qualcuno in zona, alla faccia dell'anonimato che tanto ispira le confidenze di altri utenti
> boh, forse è il suo modo di liberarsi di questa storia, non lo escluderei
> (il che per altro spiegherebbe come mai non risponde quasi mai a tono...)



Ciao free,

mi era passata anche a me, per la testa.
qui diciamo "Röhrenblick" ... mmmh, sguardo da tubo. 
nel senso, ti concentri su ciò che ti serve e cerchi 
e li resto, neanche lo noti tanto ... 

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (5 Ottobre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao free,
> 
> mi era passata anche a me, per la testa.
> qui diciamo "Röhrenblick" ... mmmh, sguardo da tubo.
> ...


Dove la visione periferica serve soltanto all'animale .... ora serve ad altro, tipo la macchina di lato che ti sbatte contro..:sonar:


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> So che non servirà a nulla, spero serve almeno un po a chi volesse cambiare idea.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Temo volesse leggere che: si può capitare che una donna si comporti come lei pur amando il suo uomo ma non è così ...se vuole  risposte affermative io in tal senso non gliene posso dare


----------



## Ultimo (5 Ottobre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Temo volesse leggere che: si può capitare che una donna si comporti come lei pur amando il suo uomo ma non è così ...se vuole  risposte affermative io in tal senso non gliene posso dare



Ma si hai ragione mica di no.

Ma vedi fiammetta, io ad esempio qualche giorno fa ho posto una domanda a Fantastica, lei mi ha risposto. La risposta era talmente e soltanto inerente al contesto femminile che ancora io mica l'ho capita..! o perlomeno la risposta l'ho capita ma praticamente un nulla rispetto a quello che era il significato vero. Bender riuscirà a capire questo? riuscirà a capire che trovare una situazione simile alla sua e comprendere che certe situazioni sono impossibili da comprendere..! ci vuole tempo e pazienza per rassegnarsi per ritornare in se stessi, ma nel frattempo non vergognarsi di cercare quello che si cerca. Ora lui sta cercando, è giusto così, è Bender, gli tocca fare nella sua maniera, nel suo modo.


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Ottobre 2013)

Caro,bender te lo ripeto devi rivolgerti ad un buon psicologo, informati nella tua città ( se vivi in un piccolo paese nella città più vicina) ci sono gruppo di auto aiuto che hanno consulenza di psicologi senza richiesta di compensi ...perché obiettivamente è quello,che dovresti  fare se realmente vuoi uscire da questa tua inerzia ...se invece eludi la  realtà e continui a sognare cose per ora non perseguibili c'è poco da aggiungere e nemmeno la commiserazione altrui serve... anzi peggiora  la tua immobilità.


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma si hai ragione mica di no.
> 
> Ma vedi fiammetta, io ad esempio qualche giorno fa ho posto una domanda a Fantastica, lei mi ha risposto. La risposta era talmente e soltanto inerente al contesto femminile che ancora io mica l'ho capita..! o perlomeno la risposta l'ho capita ma praticamente un nulla rispetto a quello che era il significato vero. Bender riuscirà a capire questo? riuscirà a capire che trovare una situazione simile alla sua e comprendere che certe situazioni sono impossibili da comprendere..! ci vuole tempo e pazienza per rassegnarsi per ritornare in se stessi, ma nel frattempo non vergognarsi di cercare quello che si cerca. Ora lui sta cercando, è giusto così, è Bender, gli tocca fare nella sua maniera, nel suo modo.


No deve rivolgersi a qualcuno che può seriamente aiutarlo, non ha la lucidità necessaria per vedere chiaramente la sua realtà e affrontarla


----------



## contepinceton (5 Ottobre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Perdono!
> mica vorrai lasciarmi per questo ?
> Parliamone


No ti lascerò appena avrai superato il maestro...
ma a sto giro ti do atto...mi hai giucato e impari tanto in fretta
Hai la vagina intelligente!:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## contepinceton (5 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,caro il mio pezzo di merda tu sapevi tutto,e quando sai qualcosa non ti pare vero ricattare le persone oneste,peccato che con me ti è andata malissimo,non è mica finita sai...io aspetto sempre che tu commetta la cazzata decisiva....!


No, e come facevo a saperlo?
QUando me lo hai detto?
Devi riuscire a mostrare con fatti certi che il conte sapeva, altrimenti sei il solito quaraquaqua da Napoli no?

Ma quali ricatti?
E chi avrei ricattato?

Sentiamo qui dentro chi viene a piangere da te che gli fa o le fa male il culetto da quando il conte lo ha inculato?

Ma quale cazzata decisiva...e sentiamo che mi accadrebbe?

Sei ridicolo...un paiasso...


----------



## contepinceton (5 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :smile: Ecco questo devi scrivere a Bender, e magari aggiungendoci qualche parolaccia. Sono sicuro che lo apprezzerebbe capendo i modi rudi ma nel contesto un discorso totalmente diverso dall 'insulto fine soltanto a se stesso.
> 
> Oscù, nel mondo c'è così tanta diversità che è impossibile farsi delle ragioni, impossibile accettarle, impossibile capirle, basterebbe a volte dire: io sono così e tra il bene e il male a me IO sto bene così..! ma IO non sono gli altri e gli altri sono un mondo a parte da rispettare.


Quoto.


----------



## Flavia (5 Ottobre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> lui insegue un'illusione.    cerca non un aiuto ma una bugia che gli consenta di rimanere aggrappato alla sua illusione.
> 
> lo aiuti spiegandogli che quei determinati meccanismi implicano il riconoscimento che la sua storia è fionita e sarebbe bene per lui e anche per la sua tipa che le loro strade si dividessero anche fisicamente.
> e che la sua ricerca non può concludersi nel modo in cui lui spera.
> ...


non credo che voglia
rimanere attaccato ad una illusione
gli occhi li ha ben aperti oramai
secondo me cerca solo 
un poco di anestetico per stare meno male
giusto per riuscire a respirare


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Ottobre 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> non credo che voglia
> rimanere attaccato ad una illusione
> gli occhi li ha ben aperti oramai
> secondo me cerca solo
> ...


Ma se rimane sotto lo stesso tetto con lei che ogni giorno. Si struggente per l'altro non credo proprio riuscirà a respirare piuttosto morirà di lenta asfissia.... Bender sta violentando se stesso sotto vari aspetti, il peggiore nemico di Bender è Bender


----------



## Flavia (6 Ottobre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma se rimane sotto lo stesso tetto con lei che ogni giorno. Si struggente per l'altro non credo proprio riuscirà a respirare piuttosto morirà di lenta asfissia.... Bender sta violentando se stesso sotto vari aspetti, il peggiore nemico di Bender è Bender


le cose folli che può fare
una persona innamorata
sono incredibili,
lui dovrebbe trovare la forza
per dirle " quella è la porta"
e lei dovrebbe avere un minimo
di onestà intellettuale e farsi la valigia
ma se sino ad ora non l'ha fatta...


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Ottobre 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> le cose folli che può fare
> una persona innamorata
> sono incredibili,
> lui dovrebbe trovare la forza
> ...


Non la farà per ora lei vive una situazione di comodo in realtà resta con Bender perché l'altro non le chiede di ufficializzare il loro rapporto. nel momento in cui lo dovesse fare lei "svamperebbe" in un nano secondo dalla vita di Bender. Il problema è che all'altro non interessa più di tanto la "ex fidanzata" di Bender la sta tenendo come "riservino" e così le cose non si sbloccheranno mai, solo Bender può trovare la dignità di salvare il suo benessere che ora è puro tormento ma ancora ritengo non ha toccato il suo fondo speriamo lo tocchi presto .....sarà il momento nel quale riuscirà a staccarsi


----------



## Flavia (6 Ottobre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non la farà per ora lei vive una situazione di comodo in realtà resta con Bender perché l'altro non le chiede di ufficializzare il loro rapporto. nel momento in cui lo dovesse fare lei "svamperebbe" in un nano secondo dalla vita di Bender. Il problema è che all'altro non interessa più di tanto la "ex fidanzata" di Bender la sta tenendo come "riservino" e così le cose non si sbloccheranno mai, solo Bender può trovare la dignità di salvare il suo benessere che ora è puro tormento ma ancora ritengo non ha toccato il suo fondo speriamo lo tocchi presto .....sarà il momento nel quale riuscirà a staccarsi


hai perfettamente ragione su tutto
lei si trova seduta 
una comoda poltrona
e lui mi dispiace dirlo
non ha ancora toccato
il fondo del famoso barile


----------



## sienne (6 Ottobre 2013)

Ciao

credo, che ci sia anche tanta paura 
di prendere la propria vita in mano. 

sienne


----------



## Flavia (6 Ottobre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> credo, che ci sia anche tanta paura
> di prendere la propria vita in mano.
> ...


si sta nel limbo per il terrore 
di fare la scelta sbagliata


----------



## sienne (6 Ottobre 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> si sta nel limbo per il terrore
> di fare la scelta sbagliata


Ciao 

può essere.
a me sembra, che non è la questione di prendere una scelta.
ma cosa fare, per far rimanere lei ... per far ritornare tutto come era. 
è disposto a tutto ... basta, non prendere una decisione e 
guardare cosa fare di se stesso ... 

sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Ottobre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> credo, che ci sia anche tanta paura
> di prendere la propria vita in mano.
> ...


Infatti è noto che la paura blocca ... Ma pura di cosa ? Non di perdere l'amore della sua ragazza perché l'Amore lo ha già perso resta probabilmente un affetto fraterno che lui non può giustamente accettare visto che ancora la ama. Paura di restare solo però oggettivamente ora mi sembra già sufficientemente solo di quella solitudine dove il soggetto è trasparente per l'altro ( per lei). Paura di non esser in grado di ricostruire una propri indipendenza affettiva e non? Forse questo e quindi ribadisco deve farsi aiutare da chi sa come aiutare.... Un amico può esser utile ma non risolve a meno che non che non sia un amico che professionalmente è psicologo.


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Ottobre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> può essere.
> a me sembra, che non è la questione di prendere una scelta.
> ...


E questo sarebbe grave , cosa fare per fa rimanere lei ....ma lei non vuole restare dentro il loro sentimento ...dai racconti che ha fatto bender a me risulta chiaro, così rischia di andare avanti all'infinito ..mah


----------



## Flavia (6 Ottobre 2013)

non ho seguito bene
la vicenda di Bender
ma quando si è così bloccati
così timorosi, in genere
l'altra persona ti manda 
messaggi si speranza più o meno velati


----------



## sienne (6 Ottobre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Infatti è noto che la paura blocca ... Ma pura di cosa ? Non di perdere l'amore della sua ragazza perché l'Amore lo ha già perso resta probabilmente un affetto fraterno che lui non può giustamente accettare visto che ancora la ama. Paura di restare solo però oggettivamente ora mi sembra già sufficientemente solo di quella solitudine dove il soggetto è trasparente per l'altro ( per lei). Paura di non esser in grado di ricostruire una propri indipendenza affettiva e non? Forse questo e quindi ribadisco deve farsi aiutare da chi sa come aiutare.... Un amico può esser utile ma non risolve a meno che non che non sia un amico che professionalmente è psicologo.



Ciao

infatti. ha bisogno di un aiuto professionale. 
e un amico, che gli stia accanto.

secondo me, va persino oltre a ciò che tu hai scritto. 
proprio, come gestire se stessi ... 

sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Ottobre 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> non ho seguito bene
> la vicenda di Bender
> ma quando si è così bloccati
> così timorosi, in genere
> ...


No di solito sei tu che interpreti normali messaggi di comunicazione solo civilmente educati come messaggi di speranza ... E' questo l'impasse da superare ... Far cadere il velo di illusione che si crea nella nostra mente


----------



## contepinceton (6 Ottobre 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> hai perfettamente ragione su tutto
> lei si trova seduta
> una comoda poltrona
> e lui mi dispiace dirlo
> ...


Sai se penso ad una donna con cui sono molto legato nel profondo
da molti anni.

Ebbene tanti anni fa per caso lei si chiese...
Ma che non sia sta persona che ho al mio fianco a impedirmi di vivere eh?

Lei non se ne rendeva assolutamente conto...
E tra lo smarrimento di tutti, prese armi e bagagli e se ne andò.

In un giro di un paio d'anni rifiorì e tutti i suoi mali scomparvero.

E solo a posteriori disse...
Ah ma allora era quella vita là con quell'uomo.

Bisogna vedere a che minestra si abituano due persone. No?


----------



## oscuro (6 Ottobre 2013)

*Scemo*



contepinceton ha detto:


> No, e come facevo a saperlo?
> QUando me lo hai detto?
> Devi riuscire a mostrare con fatti certi che il conte sapeva, altrimenti sei il solito quaraquaqua da Napoli no?
> 
> ...


Se c'è un paiaccio qui dentro sappiamo tutti chi è...!Era cosa conosciuta la mia situazione di quel pereodo,e comunque brutto coglione io spero sempre che te ne uscirai con qualche frase razzista fatta bene....poi se ne riparla testa di cazzo!


----------



## Caciottina (6 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se c'è un paiaccio qui dentro sappiamo tutti chi è...!Era cosa conosciuta la mia situazione di quel pereodo,e comunque brutto coglione io spero sempre che te ne uscirai con qualche frase razzista fatta bene....poi se ne riparla testa di cazzo!


Buongiorno <3


----------



## Flavia (6 Ottobre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> No di solito sei tu che interpreti normali messaggi di comunicazione solo civilmente educati come messaggi di speranza ... E' questo l'impasse da superare ... Far cadere il velo di illusione che si crea nella nostra mente


Fiammetta in molti casi
ciò che dici è vero, ma 
in molti altri credimi che 
queste persone sono bravissime
a lanciare sassi, per nascondere poi la mano
il che spiega il fatto che 
non ha intenzione di andarsene da casa



contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai se penso ad una donna con cui sono molto legato nel profondo
> da molti anni.
> 
> Ebbene tanti anni fa per caso lei si chiese...
> ...


la minestra più comoda


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Ottobre 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> Fiammetta in molti casi
> ciò che dici è vero, ma
> in molti altri credimi che
> queste persone sono bravissime
> ...


Nel secondo caso parliamo di narcisi allo stato puro :mrgreen: Ma qui entriamo in un tema contorto e non vorrei far rabbrividire bender...buon pranzo a tutti


----------



## contepinceton (6 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se c'è un paiaccio qui dentro sappiamo tutti chi è...!Era cosa conosciuta la mia situazione di quel pereodo,e comunque brutto coglione io spero sempre che te ne uscirai con qualche frase razzista fatta bene....poi se ne riparla testa di cazzo!


Ma non da me...
Soprattutto perchè non leggo quasi mai oscuro
Perchè dice sempre le stesse cose...anale di qui, dito nel culo di là...lamentele varie...

Ma quale frase su...ma che male puoi farmi tu...ma figuriamoci...

[video=youtube;Iy9l7ZpV1iI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iy9l7ZpV1iI[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (6 Ottobre 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> Fiammetta in molti casi
> ciò che dici è vero, ma
> in molti altri credimi che
> queste persone sono bravissime
> ...


O l'unica che hai avuto modo di assaggiare?


----------



## Flavia (6 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> O l'unica che hai avuto modo di assaggiare?


che hai avuto modo,
o che è più comodo?
piccola ma sostanziale
differenza, o no?


----------



## Flavia (6 Ottobre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Nel secondo caso parliamo di narcisi allo stato puro :mrgreen: Ma qui entriamo in un tema contorto e non vorrei far rabbrividire bender...buon pranzo a tutti


sicuramente a volte narcisi
altre con la mente in puccia,
e in quest'ultimo caso 
non c'è cattiveria, ma 
resta comunque il fatto
che fanno del male 
al loro prossimo


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Ottobre 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> sicuramente a volte narcisi
> altre con la mente in puccia,
> e in quest'ultimo caso
> non c'è cattiveria, ma
> ...


Eeehmmmm mente in puccia? What's:singleeye:


----------



## Flavia (6 Ottobre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Eeehmmmm mente in puccia? What's:singleeye:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
mente in puccia?
cervello in puccia?
è un modo di dire
che indica il cervello
immerso in acqua, da qui
lo scarso funzionamento, 
a causa dei cortocircuiti
(elettricità circuiti neuronali- acqua)
mi sono incartata
abbi pazienza sono stanca
ma spero di essermi spiegata
in qualche modo


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Ottobre 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> mente in puccia?
> cervello in puccia?
> è un modo di dire
> ...


si certo ma non sapevo cosa fosse puccia :smile:


----------



## Flavia (6 Ottobre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> si certo ma non sapevo cosa fosse puccia :smile:


----------



## sienne (6 Ottobre 2013)

Ciao

OT

@ Fiammetta

puoi sputare fuoco quanto vuoi con il tuo nuovo avatar 
tu sei buona, spiritosa ... e sai dare il pizzicotto quando ci vuole ... 

mi piace ... 

OT

sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Ottobre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> OT
> 
> ...


In realtà mi ha attratto proprio per il fuoco.... Una parte di me è aggressiva ma la tengo per quanto possibile sopita...


----------



## oscuro (7 Ottobre 2013)

*Azzo*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma non da me...
> Soprattutto perchè non leggo quasi mai oscuro
> Perchè dice sempre le stesse cose...anale di qui, dito nel culo di là...lamentele varie...
> 
> ...


Azzo,parla il grande saggio!Sempre prodigo verso quelli in difficoltà,per approfittartene,sopratutto se sono donne,se sono uomini il fine è sempre farti compiacere dalle donne....!Se non scrivi stupidaggini ecco che incominci con i soliti discorsi razzistici,veneto libero,sudisti di merda,napoletani ecc ecc....!Dobbiamo soopportare anche i tuoi racconti sulla Las vegas del nord,sta cazzo di Vicenza che decanti sempre,sai che adrenalina,qualche pecora,qualche bar,4 o 5 biciclette,ma vatten'affanculo.....Ah dimenticavo e quando sei in vena ecco che ci dissangui i coglioni postando canzoni di merda,fra organi,organetti,ciufoli a pelle e detti veneti,musica che non ascoltava neanche mio nonno.Una musica adrenalinica di cui non importa un cazzo a nessuno,tranne alla solita....!ECCO QUESTI SONO I TUOI CONTRIBUTI AL FORUM,e non dimentichiamo quelli della tua cara consorte,magari scriverà anche a me per farmi smettere di ridicolizzarti!


----------



## sienne (7 Ottobre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> In realtà mi ha attratto proprio per il fuoco.... Una parte di me è aggressiva ma la tengo per quanto possibile sopita...



Ciao Fiammetta 

falla uscire ogni tanto ... 

da qualche parte ... va ... 

sienne


----------



## Lui (7 Ottobre 2013)

ciao sienne

hai mai chiesto a Fiammetta ................

perchè si apostrofi così .....................?

Lui


----------



## sienne (7 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ciao sienne
> 
> hai mai chiesto a Fiammetta ................
> 
> ...



Ciao Lui

potrebbe anche essere, che è lei che accende le fiammette negli altri. 
perché, essendo sicuramente anche bella e non solo spiritosa,
attirerà ... come il miele le api ... 

sienne


----------



## Lui (7 Ottobre 2013)

Ciao Sienne

hai una fervida fantasia 

Lui




p.s. come mai non usi più i punti di sospensione? vedo però la costanza nel saluto iniziale e nella firma.


----------



## sienne (7 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Ciao Sienne
> 
> hai una fervida fantasia
> 
> ...



Ciao Lui

Non c'era molto da scrivere. I puntini mi scappano, quando non trovo la parola 
per congiungere la frase. In un modo bisogna pure aiutarsi, non credi? 

Eh, forse si potrebbe arrivare a sostenere che mi sto evolvendo ... 

Saluto e firma, rimangono. Lì non si discute ... 

sienne


----------



## Lui (7 Ottobre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Lui
> 
> Saluto e firma, rimangono. Lì non si discute *...
> *
> sienne


i puntini lasciano da pensare: è come se non fossi certa di quello che hai scritto. Non hai chiuso la frase.


----------



## sienne (7 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> i puntini lasciano da pensare: è come se non fossi certa di quello che hai scritto. Non hai chiuso la frase.


Ciao

no, sono sicura di ciò che scrivo. posso usare un termino non adatto, questo sì. 
alla fine di una frase, in effetti non sempre dà senso, sta spesso però a indicare,
che vi è un ramo nel pensiero, che va o oltre o può indicare anche altre cose. 

Più o meno così. Comunque, c'è chi mi sa leggere. 

Tu peni, a quanto pare. Non ti piace proprio. Lo stai sempre a nominare. 

sienne


----------



## lunaiena (8 Ottobre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ecco, ti rigiro la perte in rosso per farti capire cosa intendo:tu, leggendo certi racconti, ti fai un'idea più che legittima di un gruppo, di giri, di scambi più o meno chiari di mp, di comunelle....però l'idea ti viene leggendo solo quello, e quindi ti crei un pregiudizio nei confronti miei (o di farfalla)
> 
> la mia domanda era appunto questa:* a che titolo parli di tutte queste comunelle e gruppi a una nuova utente (miss), per metterla sulla difensiva e prevenirla verso certi utenti quando sostieni che non ti piace/non partecipi/non vuoi/ non ne fai parte
> *
> ...



Ma scusami  dove ne avrei parlato ????


Sono curiosa di rileggermi...indicamelo per favore


----------



## lunaiena (8 Ottobre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ti rispondo io se posso visto che leggo il mio nick.
> Non ho nulla contro di te Spesso non ti capisco non condivido quello che scrivi ma mi capita con altri utenti e per fortuna che é così altrimenti che palle di forum.
> E si sono prevenuta.
> Purtroppo sei colpita da una serie infinita di coincidenze perché se voglio credere alla tua buona fede devo credere che ogni volta che si prende per il culo me ê una coincidenza
> ...



spiegami solo una cosa :
il vostro è momento di cazzeggio e il mio deve essere preso come presa per il culo?


Senti farfalla te lo spiego cosi terra a terra 
Io leggo e vivo  il forum cosi come se fosse un libro, una realtà parallela 
dove verosimilmente ci sono eventi che possono o sono o accadranno anche nel mio mondo
e dove ogni utente è un  personaggio ed ogni personaggio ha la sua storia 
ed ogni personaggio si descrive da solo ...
Ok fin qui??

Io sono un personaggio , tu sei un personaggio 
siamo tutti personaggi 
ma se mi metto da questo lato sono il lettore (anche srittore ok ma non mi riconosco come protagonista)
Quindi tornando a me come lettrice vedo te come personaggio e 
per quanto concerne la mia lettura del forum sei un personaggio che mi fa sorridere
perchè trovo che in te (personaggo Farfalla) ci sia qualche cosa di incongruente .
Da li nasce la mia "burla" ma il fatto è che tu da me non la accetti perchè pensi che 
sotto ci sia chissà cos'altro ...


Per qunto rigurda i gruppi " branco"mi sembra di esseremi espressa in merito 
fin dall'inizio e fin d'ora non c'è stata occasione di poter cambiare  per ora ...
E non sono l'unica a vederlo 
( e non oerchè so di qualcuno in segreto che vi critica)
ma perchè ogni qualvolta che qualcuno in pubblico lo fa notare 
non ci si rende conto che è cosi..


Quindi ok 
io critico i gruppi 
e non mi paicciono
e non mi sembra di farne parte  
fammi nomi e cognomi:mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (8 Ottobre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> spiegami solo una cosa :
> il vostro è momento di cazzeggio e il mio deve essere preso come presa per il culo?
> 
> 
> ...


Intanto stai ammettendo che l'hai aperto per me e invece prima facevi finta di cadere dal pero. Da qui la frase di simy ribadita da Chiara.
Secondo trovo ridicole molte cose che scrivi ma non mi permetto di prenderti per il culo, semplicemente sorvolo sorrido e passo oltre.
il cazzeggio lo riservo alle persone con cui ho confidenza proprio perchè so dove posso arrivare e quando devo fermarmi.
Se sapessi che scruvere una stronzata a qualcuno che a me fa ridere desse modo a qualcun altro di aprofittarsene per prendere per il culo (non con ironia) non lo farei.
Tu lo sai e lo fai lo stesso e ci ridi anche.
Personaggio lo puoi riservare per te
Io in questo forum sono io, non costruisco nulla e prima di scrivere penso che dietro a un nick c'è una persona.
Ecco perché non ci incobtreremo mai ecco perché siamo diverse.
Non fai parte di un gruppo semplicemente ti diverte da morire creare situazioni in cui il Conte parte in quarta prendendo spunti da quello che scrivi ( e sai benissimo che lo farà e non perchè lo senti ma perché come tutti ormai lo conosci e sai cosa lo diverte) e poi resti a guardare sghignazzando tra e te.
Sei superficiale in questo e c'é chi se ne aprofitta e dato che non sei una stupida, anzi, devo credere che lo sai e ti piace farlo.


----------



## oscuro (8 Ottobre 2013)

*Luna*



lunapiena ha detto:


> spiegami solo una cosa :
> il vostro è momento di cazzeggio e il mio deve essere preso come presa per il culo?
> 
> 
> ...


Ecco perchè trovi divertente il conte,uno che non ha alcun codice morale e poi frequenta le chiese,uno con un pisello piccolo che suona grandi organi,uno che vive a vicenza e ci ammacca i coglioni a noi romani...adesso capisco..:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (8 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ecco perchè trovi divertente il conte,uno che non ha alcun codice morale e poi frequenta le chiese,uno con un pisello piccolo che suona grandi organi,uno che vive a vicenza e ci *ammacca* i coglioni a noi romani...adesso capisco..:rotfl:



:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (8 Ottobre 2013)

*Ultimo*



Ultimo ha detto:


> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Ho una proprietà di linguaggio che voi neanche mi vedete.


----------



## Minerva (8 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho una proprietà di linguaggio che voi neanche mi vedete.


guarda che dovresti dire che neanche vi vedo:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (8 Ottobre 2013)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> guarda che dovresti dire che neanche vi vedo:rotfl:


No.Io vi vedo perchè sono più in alto,voi non vedete me.


----------



## Minerva (8 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> No.Io vi vedo perchè sono più in alto,voi non vedete me.


scusa


----------



## oscuro (8 Ottobre 2013)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> scusa


Figurati!


----------



## Lui (8 Ottobre 2013)

aaahhhhh, v'ho trovato. 


è qui che ci si insulta gratis? 




devo ricordarmi di mantenere una forma elegante, un discreto livello culturale e un buon itagliano.


----------



## Ultimo (8 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho una proprietà di linguaggio che voi neanche mi vedete.





Minerva ha detto:


> guarda che dovresti dire che neanche vi vedo:rotfl:





oscuro ha detto:


> No.Io vi vedo perchè sono più in alto,voi non vedete me.





Minerva ha detto:


> scusa





oscuro ha detto:


> Figurati!



FANTASTICO..!


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> No.Io vi vedo perchè sono più in alto,voi non vedete me.


e dall'alto che fai, Oscù?


----------



## oscuro (8 Ottobre 2013)

*Sbriciolata*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e dall'alto che fai, Oscù?


Vi dovrei pisciare in testa,e prima o poi....


----------



## oscuro (8 Ottobre 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> Te l'ho già scritto pagine indietro.
> 
> se vogliamo passare da coglioni ci passiamo, ma sappi che non è cosi. quindi se vuoi facciamo finta di credere che era un post simpatico ma abbiamo ben capito dove volevi andare a parare.


Si è andata a parere che il conte ha fatto ancora na figura de merda.:rotfl:


----------



## Lui (8 Ottobre 2013)

Non vorrei mandarvi in panico, ma taluni state disquisendo di tutt'altro che sull'argomento del 3D.

in breve, siete OT, mi pare si dica così.


----------



## oscuro (8 Ottobre 2013)

*Lui*



Lui ha detto:


> Non vorrei mandarvi in panico, ma taluni state disquisendo di tutt'altro che sull'argomento del 3D.
> 
> in breve, siete OT, mi pare si dica così.


Sti kazzi io posso tutto.Forse non vi è chiaro vero?


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vi dovrei pisciare in testa,e prima o poi....


:carneval: poi non dirmi che le alzo solo a Lui


----------



## oscuro (8 Ottobre 2013)

*Sbri*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> :carneval: poi non dirmi che le alzo solo a Lui


No,lo alzi pure a me ogni tanto...!


----------



## Simy (8 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,lo alzi pure a me ogni tanto...!


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,lo alzi pure a me ogni tanto...!


:lipstick:... sono ancora un bell'uomo, nonostante l'età


----------



## oscuro (8 Ottobre 2013)

*Sbriciolata*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> :lipstick:... sono ancora un bell'uomo, nonostante l'età


Che culo hai?


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Ottobre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> :lipstick:... sono ancora un bell'uomo, nonostante l'età


Sei un uomo?  Anvedi  se lo sapevo ti mettevo i cuoricini :rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Che culo hai?


che domande fai, sciocchino...


----------



## Lui (8 Ottobre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> :carneval: poi non dirmi che le alzo solo a Lui


io ti sono e sarò sempre grato


----------



## lunaiena (9 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ecco perchè trovi divertente il conte,uno che non ha alcun codice morale e poi frequenta le chiese,uno con un pisello piccolo che suona grandi organi,uno che vive a vicenza e ci ammacca i coglioni a noi romani...adesso capisco..:rotfl:


Oscuro
ti sto rivalutando 
sono molto lenta sto cominciando solo ora a capire il tuo umorismo
da quattro soldi se vogliamo
Ma abbastanza burlone ...:up:


----------



## lunaiena (9 Ottobre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Te l'ho già scritto pagine indietro.
> 
> se vogliamo passare da coglioni ci passiamo, ma sappi che non è cosi. quindi se vuoi facciamo finta di credere che era un post simpatico ma abbiamo ben capito dove volevi andare a parare.


Si ho capito che siete delle sveglione 
e capite tutto al volo 
al contrario di me che sono suparficiale e stupida
perdonatemi coglionazze:rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (9 Ottobre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Si ho capito che siete delle sveglione
> e capite tutto al volo
> al contrario di me che sono suparficiale e stupida
> perdonatemi coglionazze:rotfl:


Obiezione vostro onore! Condiziona il teste


----------



## Simy (9 Ottobre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> E non solo il Conte è questo che ti sfugge ...
> e per questo non ci incontreremo mai
> Tantè che l'ho segnato sulla mia agenda tra le cose di cui non me ne frega nulla ...


Ma guarda che a non incontrare una stronza come te può solo che andarne fiera 



lunapiena ha detto:


> Si ho capito che siete delle sveglione
> e capite tutto al volo
> al contrario di me che sono suparficiale e stupida
> perdonatemi coglionazze:rotfl:


ma magari fossi superficiale e stupida almeno ci sarebbe una scusante oggettiva per quello che scrivi. invece la tua è solo cattiveria allo stato puro. allora continua a divertirti con i pochi pezzi di merda che ancora ti danno retta e vedono buona fede in quello che fai.

e mo vatteneaffanculo.... di cuore


----------



## Simy (9 Ottobre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Ma guarda che a non incontrare una stronza come te può solo che andarne fiera
> 
> 
> 
> ...



prima che mi fate sparire il post... mi autoquoto


----------



## Nocciola (9 Ottobre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> E non solo il Conte è questo che ti sfugge ...
> e per questo non ci incontreremo mai
> Tantè che l'ho segnato sulla mia agenda tra le cose di cui non me ne frega nulla ...


E chi altri?
Rileggi il 3d che prende di mira me c'é solo lui
L'incontrarci era inteso come pensieri non certo di persona.

Rido quanto c'é ironia e lo sfottó la cattiveria gratuita e ingiustificata non mi fa ridere e non la capisco e dista da me milla miglia.
Visto che é una tua caratteristica continua pure e a quanto pare quella a essere prevenuta sei tu. Io ti ignoro esattamente come ignoro il conte. Ma a quanto pare voi non riuscite a non tirarmi in mezzo.
Ho cercato di chiarire capisco che non ti interessa.
Fine del discorso da parte mia.
SEI UNA GRANDISSIMA STRONZA e la tua risposta lo dimostra.


----------



## lunaiena (9 Ottobre 2013)

Scemenza del giorno
aggiudicata al mio amico che insieme 
a Pippo , pluto e paperino mi stanno sostenendo in questo 
terribile momento:



"Difficile dirti chi sia Alex
Lo definirei così: una presenza.
Infatti lui si è iscritto con talmente tanti nick in sto forum da disorientare i dati eh?
Pensa che Admin era convinto di avere 1000 utenti attivi per poi scoprire che eravamo 4 gatti e tutti gli altri erano cloni di questo Alex no?"


----------



## Sole (9 Ottobre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Scemenza del giorno
> aggiudicata al mio amico che insieme
> a Pippo , pluto e paperino mi stanno sostenendo in questo
> terribile momento:
> ...


Questa è carina 

Ma davvero ti hanno fatto sparire un post? Dove?


----------



## lunaiena (9 Ottobre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> Questa è carina
> 
> Ma davvero ti hanno fatto sparire un post? Dove?



Si Sole è molto tragica la situazione...
io non ho più parole ....
qui sui tradimostri ...
che gente grama ...


Comunque colgo l'occasione ( e non scherzo)
per ringraziarti di aver colto lo spirito giusto di questo 3d
Non avevo letto il motivo di quel gesto .


----------



## Sole (9 Ottobre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Si Sole è molto tragica la situazione...
> io non ho più parole ...


Ti capisco. La prima volta è terribile, ma poi ci si abitua


----------



## contepinceton (9 Ottobre 2013)

Ehi mela...i miei informatori segreti qui, quo qua e paperoga
mi hanno detto che hanno visto il tuo post
camminare a fianco di Bender
sull'orlo di un precipizio in una notte appunto senza luna....

Ma dai in compenso ci sono le stelle...molte stelle....


----------



## Ultimo (10 Ottobre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Scemenza del giorno
> aggiudicata al mio amico che insieme
> a Pippo , pluto e paperino mi stanno sostenendo in questo
> terribile momento:
> ...



Io voglio essere Pippo.....Pippo lo stronzo per essere precisi. Ma amo troppo questo personaggio, quante risate con i miei figli, soprattutto quello grande che vedeva solo cartoni della walt disney.


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2013)

*Luna*



lunapiena ha detto:


> Oscuro
> ti sto rivalutando
> sono molto lenta sto cominciando solo ora a capire il tuo umorismo
> da quattro soldi se vogliamo
> Ma abbastanza burlone ...:up:


In effetti non sei lenta,sei un pò tarda,ci vuole poco a capire il mio umorismo conciso e diretto.Da 4 soldi?anche mi mette di buon umore.:up:Io quando mi rileggo rido.....!


----------



## lunaiena (10 Ottobre 2013)

*Oscuro*

Questo tuo post è degno di finire 
nei tradimostri 


"Credo che la donna adori il pissing ma da un uomo vero,per essere sottomessa anche lei,magari anche a livello di caking!"


caking è un gergo che si potrebbe  tranquillamente introdurre nel
dizionario erotico...


e non per essere puntigliosa 
ma tarda e lenta sono sinonimi....


----------



## lunaiena (10 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Io voglio essere Pippo.....Pippo lo stronzo per essere precisi. Ma amo troppo questo personaggio, quante risate con i miei figli, soprattutto quello grande che vedeva solo cartoni della walt disney.


sai cosa mi sono sempre domandata
il perché se Pippo e pluto sono due cani
perche uno parla e l'altro no?
perche uno cammina su quattro zampe e l'altro no?
ed ho scoperto solo ultimamente di non essere la 
sola


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2013)

*Luna*



lunapiena ha detto:


> Questo tuo post è degno di finire
> nei tradimostri
> 
> 
> ...


Luna non è colpa mia se siete ignoranti!Ma il Caking è una pratica molto diffuso a livello di fetish.Vabbè ma che cazzo devo spiegare a voi?


----------



## Ultimo (10 Ottobre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> sai cosa mi sono sempre domandata
> il perché se Pippo e pluto sono due cani
> perche uno parla e l'altro no?
> perche uno cammina su quattro zampe e l'altro no?
> ...



Aprici un treddì, sperando che non si pensi che, i parlanti non siano degli stronzi e i cani non parlanti la cricca..! 

Scusa lunè,:mrgreen::mrgreen: mi venne spontaneo, ma tu ben sai ormai che, voglio solo ridere...! stop..! e se c'è il mezzo, me ne frego degli astanti chicchessiano..!


----------



## PresidentLBJ (10 Ottobre 2013)

Tutti scandalizzati per la cancellazione di un post. Ma dove eravate quando hanno cancellato “Colpo grosso”?


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Ottobre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Tutti scandalizzati per la cancellazione di un post. Ma dove eravate quando hanno cancellato “Colpo grosso”?


oggi sei scatenato, eh, Pres?


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Ottobre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> sai cosa mi sono sempre domandata
> il perché se Pippo e pluto sono due cani
> perche uno parla e l'altro no?
> perche uno cammina su quattro zampe e l'altro no?
> ...


io mi sono sempre domandata perchè a Topolinia tutti portassero i guanti. Immaginavo fosse un posto molto sporco.


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Ottobre 2013)

vabbè, tra queste domande classiche, diciamocelo, la migliore è...

ma perchè Paperino indossa solo la giacchetta, ma quando esce dalla doccia si avvolge l'asciugamano sotto?!?!?!


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Ottobre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> vabbè, tra queste domande classiche, diciamocelo, la migliore è...
> 
> ma perchè Paperino indossa solo la giacchetta, ma quando esce dalla doccia si avvolge l'asciugamano sotto?!?!?!


a dire la verità di Paperopoli mi inquietavano maggiormente i rapporti parentali. Quei poveri ragazzi Qui Quo Qua senza genitori e affidati ad uno zio povero e single... quando arrivarono le tre paperine immaginai una strage, una catastrofe che avesse decimato la famiglia.
In merito all'abbigliamento mi lasciavano perplessa le mutande solo alle femmine, invece.
Ma perchè nessuno aveva i genitori, secondo te?


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2013)

*Ma*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> a dire la verità di Paperopoli mi inquietavano maggiormente i rapporti parentali. Quei poveri ragazzi Qui Quo Qua senza genitori e affidati ad uno zio povero e single... quando arrivarono le tre paperine immaginai una strage, una catastrofe che avesse decimato la famiglia.
> In merito all'abbigliamento mi lasciavano perplessa le mutande solo alle femmine, invece.
> Ma perchè nessuno aveva i genitori, secondo te?


Sto forum è fantastico,si passa dall'insultare un coglione,a porcherie di ogni genere,fino a disquisire su Paperopoli!


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sto forum è fantastico,si passa dall'insultare un coglione,a porcherie di ogni genere,fino a disquisire su Paperopoli!


l'hanno detto prima di me: abbassiamo i toni...


----------



## lunaiena (10 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Luna non è colpa mia se siete ignoranti!Ma il Caking è una pratica molto diffuso a livello di fetish.Vabbè ma che cazzo devo spiegare a voi?


il caking è fetisch?
ma il feticismo è un'altra cosa 
non desiderare cacca piscia


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2013)

*Luna*



lunapiena ha detto:


> il caking è fetisch?
> ma il feticismo è un'altra cosa
> non desiderare cacca piscia


Ma un pò di caking rientra nel fetish,e che sarà mai?:rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Ottobre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> il caking è fetisch?
> ma il feticismo è un'altra cosa
> non desiderare cacca piscia


... sì, in effetti.


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2013)

*Ma*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... sì, in effetti.


Si,ma chi pratica fetish non disdegna un pò di pissing and caking!


----------



## lunaiena (10 Ottobre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Tutti scandalizzati per la cancellazione di un post. Ma dove eravate quando hanno cancellato “Colpo grosso”?



Oddio tutti... io 
era la mia prima volta ...
e come tutte le prime volte rimani un po basito
Un po' sorpresa .... Un po' come dire sverginata a tradimento
il che lo trovo surreale ....

comunque colpo grosso non l'ho mai visto
ci sono rimasta lì più della scomparsa prematura  dell'araba fenice ....


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,ma chi pratica fetish non disdegna un pò di pissing and caking!


più o meno è come dire che chi fa il gourmet va poi a mangiare gli avanzi nei bidoni. Per dire.


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Ottobre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Oddio tutti... io
> era la mia prima volta ...
> e come tutte le prime volte rimani un po basito
> Un po' sorpresa .... Un po' come dire sverginata a tradimento
> ...


perchè... è morta?


----------



## lunaiena (10 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Aprici un treddì, sperando che non si pensi che, i parlanti non siano degli stronzi e i cani non parlanti la cricca..!
> 
> Scusa lunè,:mrgreen::mrgreen: mi venne spontaneo, ma tu ben sai ormai che, *voglio solo ridere...*! stop..! e se c'è il mezzo, me ne frego degli astanti chicchessiano..!



ma io anche 
ma sono un'incompresa 
lo so 
meno male che da sola rido più che in compagnia:rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (10 Ottobre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma un pò di caking rientra nel fetish,e che sarà mai?:rotfl:


Vabbè faccio finta di crederti:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (10 Ottobre 2013)

*Luna*



lunapiena ha detto:


> Vabbè faccio finta di crederti:rotfl:


Facciamo che non ho tutta sta voglia di scoprirlo...infondo mi accontento di qualche incularella...:rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (10 Ottobre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> perchè... è morta?



ho sbagliato :rotfl:
Era Matrioska cancellata ( scomparsa dopo la puntata zero)
da Matrioska nacque l'araba fenice ....


----------



## lunaiena (10 Ottobre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io mi sono sempre domandata perchè a Topolinia tutti portassero i guanti. Immaginavo fosse un posto molto sporco.



sai che io invece da amante dei guanti 
(e questo fa  fetisch :mrgreen
li ho sempre trovati sexi e con un tocco erotico non indifferente


----------



## contepinceton (10 Ottobre 2013)

Io invece propongo come espressione topica del giorno...

"rancori forumistici" di Sole...:smile:


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Ottobre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> a dire la verità di Paperopoli mi inquietavano maggiormente i rapporti parentali. Quei poveri ragazzi Qui Quo Qua senza genitori e affidati ad uno zio povero e single... quando arrivarono le tre paperine immaginai una strage, una catastrofe che avesse decimato la famiglia.
> In merito all'abbigliamento mi lasciavano perplessa le mutande solo alle femmine, invece.
> Ma perchè nessuno aveva i genitori, secondo te?



Per una questione di autorità.
Mica Qui Quo Qua potevano disobbedire e fare i monelli coi genitori. Nè Paperino poteva essere così irascibile col padre.
Gli zii sistemano questa faccenda morale.

Comunque, il famoso Carl e non mi ricordo il cognome, il "papà" dei Paperi, scrisse a un certo punto tutta la storia delle origini di Paperone, e chiarì tutto l'albero genealogico.

Così, sappiate che Paperino è figlio della sorella di Paperone e di un figlio di Nonna Papera -che quindi non ha legami di sangue con Paperone.
Gastone e Paperoga sono pure loro nipoti di Nonna Papera e non di Paperone.

Qui, QUo e Qua sono figli della sorella gemella di Paperino


----------



## perplesso (10 Ottobre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Per una questione di autorità.
> Mica Qui Quo Qua potevano disobbedire e fare i monelli coi genitori. Nè Paperino poteva essere così irascibile col padre.
> Gli zii sistemano questa faccenda morale.
> 
> ...


Carl Barks.  si chiamava Carl Barks


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Ottobre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> Carl Barks.  si chiamava Carl Barks



Thanks.
Ho pessima memoria per i nomi.


----------



## Sole (11 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io invece propongo come espressione topica del giorno...
> 
> "rancori forumistici" di Sole...:smile:


Sono una creativa, lo so


----------



## contepinceton (11 Ottobre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> Sono una creativa, lo so


Vero hai un linguaggio molto forbito

Lo ammetto

I fatti lo dimostrano:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (11 Ottobre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> io voglio sperare di no
> È un gioco e come tale va preso
> senza sentirsi parte lesa...


Intanto un verde se posso e poi...
Gia sorirido.
Spero  non ti sia fatta partire l embolone...


----------



## Tebe (11 Ottobre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh ma se qualcuno lo fa il problema è suo. E non c'è bisogno di un 3d apposta per farle, ste robe. A me hanno inveito contro dicendomene di ogni senza bisogno di pretesto alcuno, anzi.
> Perchè la cosa più bella è attaccare qualcuno quando hai motivo per credere che sia in difficoltà, no?
> 
> Mi pare sia un rogo per le streghe, fare il processo alle intenzioni di Luna.


Straquoto con furore uterino


----------



## Lui (11 Ottobre 2013)

bentornata.:smile:


----------



## Lui (11 Ottobre 2013)

*Sole*

quando eri Harley avevi in firma che eri Sole: ora che sei Sole, non dovresti avere in firma che eri Harley?


----------



## contepinceton (11 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> quando eri Harley avevi in firma che eri Sole: ora che sei Sole, non dovresti avere in firma che eri Harley?


Ti sbagli.
Prima era Sole.
Poi si cancellò.
Poi tornò come Harley e per evitare fraintendimenti
e per correttezza mise in calce Sole per dire ehi sono io Sole.

Poi si è rimessa il nome Sole.

Quindi non ha certo bisogno di mettersi Harley...

Ma poi a te che te frAga per dirla pulita?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (11 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ti sbagli.
> Prima era Sole.
> Poi si cancellò.
> Poi tornò come Harley e per evitare fraintendimenti
> ...


conte non so se hai notato chi ho avuto il piacere di conoscere.....


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Ottobre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Straquoto con *furore uterino*


:risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata: che gli dei ti proteggano... e ti trovino un lavoro strapagato e part-time:smile:


----------



## lunaiena (11 Ottobre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Intanto un verde se posso e poi...
> Gia sorirido.
> Spero  non ti sia fatta partire l embolone...



ma secondp te?


----------



## contepinceton (11 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> conte non so se hai notato chi ho avuto il piacere di conoscere.....


Si, l'immenso e incommensurabile Lothar dimonio, il principe Lothar di Cornovaglia.
Devi sapere che io e lui siamo come i Blues Brothers.
Le imprese di Lothar sono inenarrabili...

QUando venne qui ci fu un terremoto per le sue esecrabili sparate, per il suo crudissimo realismo, per il suo dire pane al pane senza tanti fronzoli...

Nuovi termini fuono introdotti nel forum...la parola Invornito fece il giro del forum!

Cercarono di mitigare i suoi toni, ma lui rispose Insegnate maestre di vita.

Poi lo sbeffegiarono e lui disse tacete o maigodute...

E così avemmo le santa mariagoretti, le fagiane, le volpi, 

Ma le sue frasi lapidarie si scolpirono negli annali del forum...

GLi chiesero ma cosa pensi o tu sommo lothar di una donna che tradisce suo marito? E lui: semplice è na tr...no?

Gli chiesero come mai lui non amasse le sue amanti...

E rispose per me le amanti sono il nulla.

La cosa più stupefacente fu Sbriciolata che ci vide in una piazza io e lui che c'incontravamo...
Lui che diceva a gran voce....Vecccchioooooooooooo Monaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

E io a lui....Pataccaa Invornito...

Le campane mia cara a Bologna fanno POm Pin...Sallo!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (11 Ottobre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> ma secondp te?


EHi mela...ma abbiamo pure...


La Sompatia

E lei quella sostanza che è peggio della cocaina, dell'eroina...quel fluido che scatta quando Lothar punta na fagiana!

L'andrenalina!


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si, l'immenso e incommensurabile Lothar dimonio, il principe Lothar di Cornovaglia.
> Devi sapere che io e lui siamo come i Blues Brothers.
> Le imprese di Lothar sono inenarrabili...
> 
> ...


a proposito di Lotharone, vorrei di seguito, ma purtroppo non posso perchè chissà dov'è, citare come rispose ad un mio post in cui, non mi ricordo il motivo, parlavo di cervi volanti:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (11 Ottobre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> a proposito di Lotharone, vorrei di seguito, ma purtroppo non posso perchè chissà dov'è, citare come rispose ad un mio post in cui, non mi ricordo il motivo, parlavo di cervi volanti:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
Ma senti questa...raduno di Bologna.
Via Indipendenza.

Il conte che proclama.
Finalmente Bologna liberata dalle carampane.

E una donna dolcissima Messalina

che dice...Ma conte a Bologna non ci sono carampane sai? Siamo tutte bene o male delle gran porcone.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (11 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> EHi mela...ma abbiamo pure...
> 
> 
> La Sompatia
> ...



di vero:rotfl:
e i post infiniti su:  PREGNA:rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (11 Ottobre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> a proposito di Lotharone, vorrei di seguito, ma purtroppo non posso perchè chissà dov'è, citare come rispose ad un mio post in cui, non mi ricordo il motivo, parlavo di cervi volanti:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Poi un giorno si va a pranzo con lui e il Papero...
Mi vede e mi fa...
Ma Conte ma nooo, ma soch ma come giri ammaestrato tu...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

E io ero Pinocchio con le mie fatine buone....poi arrivò Lothar novello lucignolo e finimmo nel paese dei balocchi...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

A bordo della sua alfona.

At salut


----------



## contepinceton (11 Ottobre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> di vero:rotfl:
> e i post infiniti su:  PREGNA:rotfl:


Ehi mela ma secondo me i giovani ti abbordano in disco
perchè sinceramente tu dimostri almeno vent'anni in meno di quelli che hai...
E poi hai il sorriso birichino...


----------



## Tebe (11 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Io credo di si ma come ho gia detto non tutti lo riescono a fare a comando...ci vuole tempo


Solo un consiglio.
Ho perso il conto delle persone che "ho aiutato" tramite il forum e soprattutto il blog. Anzi. Piu von il nlog. Persone che nemmeno scrivevano sul forum e non ho mai fatto nomi.
Fallo anche tu appunto per evitare sterili discussioni. Solo una volta lo scrissi in modo generico e ne nacque una discussione sterile comequesta.
Ne vale la pena?
Direi di no.


----------



## lunaiena (11 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ehi mela ma secondo me i giovani ti abbordano in disco
> perchè sinceramente tu dimostri almeno vent'anni in meno di quelli che hai...
> E poi hai il sorriso birichino...



:inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove:

Ma ma vero che mi fai ancora amica 
anche se sono una grandissima stronza ( maiuscolo )


----------



## contepinceton (11 Ottobre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> :inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove:
> 
> Ma ma vero che mi fai ancora amica
> anche se sono una grandissima stronza ( maiuscolo )


Maassì...anche se non so che cosa c'era scritto il quel post...
Ma comunque meglio una grandissima stronza che non na falsa buona

Ti pare?

Comunque sei stronza perchè io ti dico come fare e poi tu fai sempre di testa tua

con i risultati che sono sotto gli occhi di tutti....

Scommetto che ti piace che ti comandi per potermi disobbedire vero?

Sono giunto a questa conclusione dopo un "lungo lavoro d'introspezione personale"...

Oh gente ogni volta che faccio introspezione vedo solo donne nude...


----------



## Caciottina (11 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Maassì...anche se non so che cosa c'era scritto il quel post...
> Ma comunque meglio una grandissima stronza che non na falsa buona
> 
> Ti pare?
> ...


stai implicitamente dicendo di aver visto luna nuda?!


----------



## contepinceton (11 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> stai implicitamente dicendo di aver visto luna nuda?!


Ma lei non è mai vestita...

Ma comunque che cosa credi eh?...
Tutte le utenti che mi piacciono me le immagino nude nude eh?

E' sbagliato?

Va bene allora te ti immagino in mutandine e reggiseno ok?
O guepiere...

Cioè invece Lothar le vede tutte vestite da suore...piangenti...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Comunque luna fa delle foto artistiche...ha un blog apposito...oddio...la privacy

Mi blocco perchè c'è la privaci.


----------



## Caciottina (11 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma lei non è mai vestita...
> 
> Ma comunque che cosa credi eh?...
> Tutte le utenti che mi piacciono me le immagino nude nude eh?
> ...


conte ma dimmi una cosa, tu che sei uomo di musica e hai frequentato la bella emilia romagna...... e comunque hai qualche anno piu di me.....hai mai assistito ad un concerto di pierangelo bertoli (ammesso e non concesso che ti piaccia)?
io lo ascolto da quando ho 5 anni e piangero tutta la vita perche non potro mai andare ad un suo concerto....tutto quello ho sono i cd....


----------



## lunaiena (11 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma lei non è mai vestita...
> 
> Ma comunque che cosa credi eh?...
> Tutte le utenti che mi piacciono me le immagino nude nude eh?
> ...



Conteeeeeeee!!!!!!!
non capirebbero !
le vesti ! 
Stracciate!
mio dio una foto di me con la tenda 
una foto della tenda con me 
:rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (11 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> conte ma dimmi una cosa, tu che sei uomo di musica e hai frequentato la bella emilia romagna...... e comunque hai qualche anno piu di me.....hai mai assistito ad un concerto di pierangelo bertoli (ammesso e non concesso che ti piaccia)?
> io lo ascolto da quando ho 5 anni e piangero tutta la vita perche non potro mai andare ad un suo concerto....tutto quello ho sono i cd....


Sai io ho abitato 6 anni a Bologna.
Ivi ho frequentato il DAMS.

Ma non conosco Pierangelo Bertoli, anche se è un cognome presente al mio paese.

Vedrò di ascoltare qual cosa, perchè sono molto digiuno di tanta musica.

A Bologna, da Vito, ho conosciuto Guccini e anche Dalla.
L'ultimo concerto di un cantante a cui sono andato e ho pianto tutto il concerto dalla commozione è stato Peter Gabriel in Arena a Verona.

Ammetto di occuparmi di musica molto di nicchia. Comunque.

Però devo anche dire, riallacciandomi a certi discorsi di stamattina che appunto anche in questa regione l'Emilia Romagna ci sono due mondi accostati. I romagnoli sono diversi dagli Emiliani.

Basti guardare la cucina.


----------



## Tebe (11 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> bentornata.:smile:


Grazie ma non sono tornata.
È solo una visita.
Una toccata e fuga.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Ottobre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Conteeeeeeee!!!!!!!
> non capirebbero !
> le vesti !
> Stracciate!
> ...


Ah si sono cose che capiscono solo pippo, pluto e paperino

comunque un abbraccio.


----------



## Tebe (11 Ottobre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> :risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata: che gli dei ti proteggano... e ti trovino un lavoro strapagato e part-time:smile:


Oddio. Ti eri dimenticata quanto sono creti?
:carneval:


----------



## lunaiena (11 Ottobre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Grazie ma non sono tornata.
> È solo una visita.
> Una toccata e fuga.



Ma perché te n'eri andata?


----------



## contepinceton (11 Ottobre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Grazie ma non sono tornata.
> È solo una visita.
> Una toccata e fuga.


In re minore?
Mi mancavi tanto
Un abbraccio

a quando un pranzetto ad un centro commerciale?
Magari assieme a free...


----------



## lunaiena (11 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> In re minore?
> Mi mancavi tanto
> Un abbraccio
> 
> ...



MAI!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tebe (11 Ottobre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma perché te n'eri andata?


Come stanno le orchi?


----------



## Tebe (11 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> In re minore?
> Mi mancavi tanto
> Un abbraccio
> 
> ...


Quando vuoi. Ma ora niente centri commerciali. Sono in centro nella city.
Jesus


----------



## Tebe (11 Ottobre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Straquoto con furore uterino


Jesus 2 la vendetta.
Mi hanno mestruato il furore uterino.
Cambio.
Sbri. Ti straquoto con furore uterino al cubo. Quindi mi divrai impreatare anxhe il tuo.
Due uteri meglio di uno!


----------



## Lui (11 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma poi a te che te frAga per dirla pulita?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


infatti. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (11 Ottobre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Come stanno le orchi?


Coccinigliate
ma credo che sia l'autunno a questo punto 
perché anche l'anno scorso nello stesso periodo 
si sono riempite...
faro lo stesso trattamento...
la malandata si sta riprendendo!


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Ottobre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Jesus 2 la vendetta.
> *Mi hanno mestruato il furore uterino.
> *Cambio.
> Sbri. Ti straquoto con furore uterino al cubo. Quindi mi divrai impreatare anxhe il tuo.
> Due uteri meglio di uno!


NUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!! che dIlusione! Ora dovrò andarla a dare in giro, e sai che per me questo è un grosso problema.


----------



## Lui (11 Ottobre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Una toccata e fuga.


come dire................. una sveltina.


----------



## free (11 Ottobre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Grazie ma non sono tornata.
> È solo una visita.
> Una toccata e fuga.



ciao cara bentornata!
chi hai toccato?:mrgreen:


----------



## Sole (11 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> quando eri Harley avevi in firma che eri Sole: ora che sei Sole, non dovresti avere in firma che eri Harley?


Non ne ho voglia, tanto ormai si è capito!


----------



## contepinceton (3 Dicembre 2013)

*Donne e sensi di colpa...*

Oggettivamente è una cosa che può accadere.
Ti pesa perché tu ti senti in colpa ad assentarti e ti saresti sentita memo in colpa se ci fosse stato lui.
Lui non si sente in colpa ad assentarci.
Sai quante donne non escono mai sole? Sai quante lo fanno ma solo dopo aver lasciato tutto in ordine e la cena pronta?
Le donne sono sepolte dai sensi di colpa.


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Oggettivamente è una cosa che può accadere.
> Ti pesa perché tu ti senti in colpa ad assentarti e ti saresti sentita memo in colpa se ci fosse stato lui.
> Lui non si sente in colpa ad assentarci.
> Sai quante donne non escono mai sole? Sai quante lo fanno ma solo dopo aver lasciato tutto in ordine e la cena pronta?
> Le donne sono sepolte dai sensi di colpa.


è vero, siamo spesso propense a non perdonarci mai un accidente.


----------



## lunaiena (3 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> è vero, siamo spesso propense a non perdonarci mai un accidente.


insomma io sono l 'unica a cui perdono tutto...
e neanche mi faccio seppellire dai senso di colpa...


----------



## contepinceton (3 Dicembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> è vero, siamo spesso propense a non perdonarci mai un accidente.


E quel che è peggio è che non perdonate a noi maniche larghe no?

Ecco perchè sono amato...
Perchè ti dico...
Donna ti sono rimessi i tuoi peccati

Vai in pace?

Eh no....
Ora dalla a me...


----------



## contepinceton (22 Dicembre 2013)

*Ehi mela...*

Quella di Giacomo I

Io sono severo ed obiettivo è proprio da tradimostri...

Come la frase:

Se mia moglie fosse stata meno stronza non l'avrei tradita...


----------



## Peretteo (23 Gennaio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se c'è un paiaccio qui dentro sappiamo tutti chi è...!Era cosa conosciuta la mia situazione di quel pereodo,e comunque brutto coglione io spero sempre che te ne uscirai con qualche frase razzista fatta bene....poi se ne riparla testa di cazzo!


vorrei farti notare che la frase razzista l'hai appena quotata


----------



## Peretteo (23 Gennaio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> In quest'area sono ammesse solo
> le scemenze galattiche (mega) passate presenti e future :mrgreen:
> prive di qualsiasi senso che vengono espresse liberamente e senza censura alcuna :sonarma anche no)
> 
> ...


la spiegazione te l'ha scritta Harley q in persona e porca miseria se non mi deve prendere in pieno un fulmine in questo momento sono d'accordo con la Ma..Mat...Matr.....MATRAINI e Fa...Farf....FARFALLA (azz ce l'ho fatta a scrivere) sul fatto che fi la scema per non andare in guerra con l'unica differenza che col cazzo credo alla tua buona fede e col cazzo che credo che le due signore in questione credano alla tua buona fede, contrariamente a quello che hanno scritto.


----------



## lunaiena (23 Gennaio 2014)

Di quello che credi tu non me ne potrebbe fregare di meno...
Non sono in guerrae non sono scema 
quindi sciallanza ...baci ...
arrivederci


----------



## Peretteo (23 Gennaio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Di quello che credi tu non me ne potrebbe fregare di meno...
> Non sono in guerrae non sono scema
> quindi sciallanza ...baci ...
> arrivederci



la prox volta se non capisci un cazzo eviterei di scrivere ma capisco che chi non capisce un cazzo non sa di non capire un cazzo. e siccome non capisci un cazzo non capirai un cazzo nemmeno di quello che testè ti ho scritto, cazzo!
Chiù sciallanza pe' tutti
saluti, baci e abbracci


----------

